# Just bought my first ever PCIE card



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162022

Best buy 84 dollars. About to install soon, and do some testing later, feedback later also.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2009)

I hope it suits your needs. Probably the best that PSU can support. 


[shameless plug] Im selling a 9800GT cheaper although it would need a larger psu[/shamelss plug]


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Sep 19, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I hope it suits your needs. Probably the best that PSU can support.
> 
> 
> [shameless plug] Im selling a 9800GT cheaper although it would need a larger psu[/shamelss plug]



LMAo, I was just thinking that looking at his Specs.


----------



## hat (Sep 19, 2009)

.../me awaits the 5 pages of people telling him he could have got better for cheaper


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

good job bro i hope it does what ou wanted it to


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 19, 2009)

wow congrats on stepping into the PCI-E age  not that bad of a card it will pwn the other cards you have been using. hope you enjoy it


----------



## ASRockIQ (Sep 19, 2009)

dude what brand is that PSU? btw, welcome to PCI-E


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 19, 2009)

why u didnt buy one, either, 512mb of gddr3 or a 4650?.

Still welcome to the pci era


----------



## Asylum (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome to the pci-e revolution.
Hope it does good for you.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 19, 2009)

i would rather have bought this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127425

the same but cheaper and msi is a good brand. dont know about galaxy


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

uM, is something wrong:







Shouldn't i have 800 for memory and 25GB??????????????????????????????????


----------



## newfellow (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, it's dual rate but 400Mhz x 2 ain't 1600Mhz as on the newEgg pages. However, this is GDDR2 I can't exactly see how could this memory perform 1600Mhz total in any case. 28GB? dunno what this means, but other values seems just fine.

I suspect only error there is is on NewEgg pages for 1600Mhz memory speed on specs.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new card, welcome to the machine*


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, I am playing L4D at 1280x1024 AFX16, AAX2, Very high to High to low settings and getting a solid 40-60 fps, it never drops below 40. Now i see what i have been missing out all these years. OH MAN THIS IS AMAZING.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 19, 2009)

It pays off to upgrade your PC


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 19, 2009)

hat said:


> .../me awaits the 5 pages of people telling him he could have got better for cheaper



You KNOW that's coming. I'll bite my lip.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Well i just put l4d at everything on the hightest with AAX4 and AFX16, at 1280x1024 and it stays above 40 all the time. 

Man, PCI really does suck compared to PCIe, but ok for light gaming. Anyways, crysis benchmarks later guys. 
peace


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 19, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Well i just put l4d at everything on the hightest with AAX4 and AFX16, at 1280x1024 and it stays above 40 all the time.
> 
> Man, PCI really does suck compared to PCIe, but ok for light gaming. Anyways, crysis benchmarks later guys.
> peace



Crysis WILL kill that card, I promise. But hey, as long as you are happy with the card. That's all that really matters.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Crysis WILL kill that card, I promise. But hey, as long as you are happy with the card. That's all that really matters.



I have crysis install right now. Be right back with results


----------



## newfellow (Sep 19, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Crysis WILL kill that card



Eat for breakfest..


----------



## Binge (Sep 19, 2009)

hat said:


> .../me awaits the 5 pages of people telling him he could have got better for cheaper



+1, 4670 for $40 + 4 shipping on ebay


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

haha crysis runs like ease on my single core processor, i never seen any game move this fast in my life, it moves so smooth. No more pausing, no more stuttering, wow, just wow. 

 Crysis at these settings, i only tested it out , but i am sure i can run this on all high without trouble. Also i am using xp. 

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4591/crysissettings1.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8955/crysissettings.jpg


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 19, 2009)

isnt that warhead?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

No thats Crysis Demo.

More benchmarks, only difference now, i have shaders on high. Crysis is well playable now and i am enjoying it. This card is a beast and works really good with my system. See, nothing wrong with prebuilt computers, i just needed to move on to pcie.


----------



## largon (Sep 19, 2009)

edit: nvm
This is almost like Monty Python - bizarre and funny. But there's that nasty feeling there's something horribly wrong with all this. It's like something leaked into our reality from some twisted alternate reality.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 19, 2009)

wtf res you playing at, you get better results with crysis than i did


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 19, 2009)

u2konline said:


> haha crysis runs like ease on my single core processor, i never seen any game move this fast in my life, it moves so smooth. No more pausing, no more stuttering, wow, just wow.
> 
> Crysis at these settings, i only tested it out , but i am sure i can run this on all high without trouble. Also i am using xp.


----------



## afw (Sep 19, 2009)

This would have been a better option .....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121320

anyway happy gaming ....  .....


----------



## largon (Sep 19, 2009)

u2konline said:


> More benchmarks, only difference now, i have shaders on high. (...)
> 
> [url]http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3117/crysis2009091901224965.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/7366/36825692.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4562/87132915.jpg[/URL]


What are the other graphics settings at, other than Shaders on "High"? Are you using AF?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

shevanel said:


> wtf res you playing at, you get better results with crysis than i did



In the first 3 photos, at 1280x1024. In the next 3 photos, 1280x1024, but the one in the middle where i get up to 62 to sometimes 80fps is at 1024x768, same settings, but with shaders on high. 

*Largon*

*For the first 3 photos*

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4591/crysissettings1.jpg
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8955/crysissettings.jpg

*Second 3 photos, same resolution but with everything on high*

Also keep in mind, these 3 settings really killed performance( even tho i haven't tested them out yet ) Shadows, Post, and Volumetric which is all on low. Sound i always keep on low, because i don't hear any difference with it on high


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice to hear your moving on, as others have said you could of got the same for cheaper or better for around the same price. But if your happy then never mind eh.

I always put my sounds on high on crysis XD I can hear the difference.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad you found a card you like, yeah of course there are other cards available but whatever.

I still cant believe the performance you get, those settings with those speeds on that spec is fishy, i cant get that on my system and no its nothing to do with settings default settings for me should smash games if going by your results.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks
Here is a video i made recording at 1280x1024 all high to low
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YTXqJ8lAwo


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Its not to unbelievable he's got the FPS killers turned off, when I do the same I get much higher FPS aswell : ]


----------



## KainXS (Sep 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Glad you found a card you like, yeah of course there are other cards available but whatever.
> 
> I still cant believe the performance you get, those settings with those speeds on that spec is fishy, i cant get that on my system and no its nothing to do with settings default settings for me should smash games if going by your results.





I wait, for fun to come

makes you remember his P3 with 512mb of ram that could play crysis too right


----------



## Melvis (Sep 19, 2009)

What is your exact settings? id like to test the same on mine to compare.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Glad you found a card you like, yeah of course there are other cards available but whatever.
> 
> I still cant believe the performance you get, those settings with those speeds on that spec is fishy, i cant get that on my system and no its nothing to do with settings default settings for me should smash games if going by your results.



Actually, I find it fishy you don't get better results at the same settings.  With AA off and shadows and post processing on low, your rig should walk all over Crysis at 1280 x 1024.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Melvis said:


> What is your exact settings? id like to test the same on mine to compare.



Here's his settings.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, $46.99? Cheap performance, and lotsa eye candy for your viewing pleasure.


Have you overclocked it yet?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 19, 2009)

a video recording of the game using cellphone or camcorder with fraps/evga precision fps on or it didn't happen


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 19, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Wow, $46.99? Cheap performance, and lotsa eye candy for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> Have you overclocked it yet?



He paid like $90 from WorstBuy because hes not old enough to use Newegg's amazing service yet.....lots of good things on sale on the 'egg; like the 9600GSO that was up for around $35 not so long back.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 19, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> He paid like $90 from WorstBuy because hes not old enough to use Newegg's amazing service yet.....lots of good things on sale on the 'egg; like the 9600GSO that was up for around $35 not so long back.



Hey its alright, the worst deal i have found at worst buy, was my friends video card died and we went to best buy, he needed a video card realy bad i guess, so we baught a 8400gs for fuckin 80 dollars, and it was 10% faster then the a8n sli fuckin intergrated grphx most pathetic shit ive ever seen for 80 dollars, that was 1-2 years ago. Best buy marks there graphics cards way the hell but by 300% sometimes.

If you now about all the vid cards on the market, you know that a HD 4670 shouldnt bee 150 dollars and the HD 4850 shouldnt be the same fuckin price LOL!!!!.


----------



## zithe (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the same tower downstairs. Be careful with the keyboard. The cable in the back of it loosens and shorts it out. I have to buy replacement parts.

Aww. I would've sent you my X1800XT for 30 + shipping lol.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 19, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Well i just put l4d at everything on the hightest with AAX4 and AFX16, at 1280x1024 and it stays above 40 all the time.
> 
> Man, PCI really does suck compared to PCIe, but ok for light gaming. Anyways, crysis benchmarks later guys.
> peace



LOL, this is what everyone has been telling you all these years.  This is one small step to gamers, but one giant leap for u2konline!  My HD 3850 AGP was a nice jump from PCI but limited by my CPU(and a slow Windows XP install) to get more dramatic results.

Next, I recommend taking another leap of faith and ordering from Newegg next time because I hear Best Buy is way overpriced and what you quoted paying for the GPU is proof again.

Installing a sound card will boost FPS even more.


----------



## Flyordie (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, we have all offered this guy better alternatives... 
I could have sold him an Antec EarthWatts 380W and an HD2600XT for $55 and he would have a PSU that could handle an HD4850+Quad Core with a slight overclock...  AND a better card that the 9500GT


*BOO TO TROLLS*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 19, 2009)

For a leap and I mean leap forward u2konline, come here to work on getting a brand name OFF your computer as a whole.  We will get you something from Newegg, TigerD, etc.  Something you brag about and scoff at people for buying a Dell.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 19, 2009)

afw said:


> This would have been a better option
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121320
> anyway happy gaming


I don't use video cards that requires a power connector. On another note, i plan to buy a 9800GT for my secondary rig when i get it, but the low power non connector one. 



Steevo said:


> Have you overclocked it yet?


I don't OC sorry, i really don't care about that extra what 2% 5% or 10% of performance. 



aCid888* said:


> He paid like $90 from BEST BUy because hes not old enough to use Newegg's amazing service yet.


84.99 total, and i am 27 years old now. I don't like shopping online, i rather spend the extra and buy it quicker and get home within what 10 mins. 



T3kl0rd said:


> LOL, this is what everyone has been telling you all these years.  This is one small step to gamers, but one giant leap for u2konline!  My HD 3850 AGP was a nice jump from PCI but limited by my CPU(and a slow Windows XP install) to get more dramatic results.


Well yea now i see, its really amazing. 



T3kl0rd said:


> Next, I recommend taking another leap of faith and ordering from Newegg next time because I hear Best Buy is way overpriced and what you quoted paying for the GPU is proof again.


Um no thanks, online shopping not my cup of tea. 



T3kl0rd said:


> Installing a sound card will boost FPS even more.


Yea i just bought one, another sound blaster.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Aye it does take a bit of patience buying things online but if you don't mind waiting its great : ]


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 20, 2009)

So now that you've upgraded to PCI-E, whats next?  A dual core processor?  Maybe a Sata HDD?  

Seriously, what next would you upgrade in your system?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 20, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So now that you've upgraded to PCI-E, whats next?  A dual core processor?



Well i am using a emachine single core amd le 1620 right now, but i am giving this computer to a friend and buying a dual core system, not sure which brand just yet, maybe a gateway or acer or compaq or something else. Later this year, i am buying a gateway quad core. 
I am actually buying the dual core in a few weeks. Sometime late next month. 
Plan to have the 9500gt and a 4550, and for the quad core a 9800gt and a 4670.

Before you say i can do better, etc, nah not really, with this single core system and the 9500gt i am seriously blown away by the performance. Bioshock for example , at 1280x1024 max settings, getting around 45-75fps easily. Tell you the truth, i am kinda shock at how games are running, i guess the 9500gt is better then i thought. or my system is.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 20, 2009)

my only advice: Dont buy neither a 9500 gt and a 4550. Spend on a single 4670 which will be better on nvidia games than the 9500gt.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

If your single core/9500 feels fast, a dual or quad and a GTX or 46xx+ will be warp 9.9


----------



## zithe (Sep 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Well i am using a emachine single core amd le 1620 right now, but i am giving this computer to a friend and buying a dual core system, not sure which brand just yet, maybe a gateway or acer or compaq or something else. Later this year, i am buying a gateway quad core.
> I am actually buying the dual core in a few weeks. Sometime late next month.
> Plan to have the 9500gt and a 4550, and for the quad core a 9800gt and a 4670.
> 
> Before you say i can do better, etc, nah not really, with this single core system and the 9500gt i am seriously blown away by the performance. Bioshock for example , at 1280x1024 max settings, getting around 45-75fps easily. Tell you the truth, i am kinda shock at how games are running, i guess the 9500gt is better then i thought. or my system is.



Go try Cossacks II and play online. Or, better yet, Empire : Total War.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2009)

You are blown away because you are use to PCI cards.  Most people on this forum with post 100+ tend to play games with AA, AF, Post Processing, Shadows, etc. as high as possible.  Right now you can see the full graphic detail.  A level up would be a card that can clean up the jaggies (AA and AF) at least at level 2x or 4x.

You are happy with your system, great.  That is the point to get what you want at a price you like.

The only thing I will really say is....I am not sure what you are afraid of online shopping, but Newegg.com and TigerDirect.com are more honest and trust worth than any retail store you can name and I can prove it.  Buying at WorstBuy....well has that nickname for a reason.  They are liars, cheats, and thieves.  And I can prove that too.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 20, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You are blown away because you are use to PCI cards.


Yes i see. 



TheLaughingMan said:


> Most people on this forum with post 100+ tend to play games with AA, AF, Post Processing, Shadows, etc. as high as possible.  Right now you can see the full graphic detail.  A level up would be a card that can clean up the jaggies (AA and AF) at least at level 2x or 4x.


Yea i play pretty much any game at AAx2 or aax4 and AFX16 all the time now, with no performance drop to what i don't notice anyway. 




TheLaughingMan said:


> The only thing I will really say is....I am not sure what you are afraid of online shopping, but Newegg.com and TigerDirect.com are more honest and trust worth than any retail store you can name and I can prove it.  Buying at WorstBuy....well has that nickname for a reason.  They are liars, cheats, and thieves.  And I can prove that too.



I am not afraid of shopping online, i choose not too, because i don't have the patience of making orders and waiting for something. I have very little patience for material items. And i am not sure why you said best buy are liars and cheats and thieves, i have been buying from best buy and major retail stores well forever and never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 20, 2009)

laughing man i did exactly what you said, i was sort of in u2's position when i had my 2600xt, i could get great textures but other effects had to be turned down when i upgraded to my 4850 it was like a whole new lauge i could have aa on af on an all the different filters. 
But U2 im glad your happy with your card people can say you should or shouldnt have got this or that. They can try to say well it only seems good coz you havn't used better but in the end if your happy with your system thats what matters, if you can happily say that the money went to good use


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 20, 2009)

Yea thanks, every game i have played, from timeshift to l4d , i can play at the highest settings with everything on max at 1280x1024 without any slowdown or stuttering, still moving at 60fps or more. 
Great card for sure


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 20, 2009)

timeshift, now thats a great game, i was amazed at how well it plays for how good it looks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> And i am not sure why you said best buy are liars and cheats and thieves, i have been buying from best buy and major retail stores well forever and never had any problems with any of them.



I could start a long story, post some news articles, and what several people at WorstBuy have told me about their "training" but I am just going to let go.

Congrads on the card, buy HP, and welcome to our world on PCIe.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 20, 2009)

Worst Buy is supposed to have some awesome deals on console games at times, but I wouldn't buy anything for my PC there.  Waiting 3 days for my part to arrive from Newegg seems like a small price to pay for getting a good price on something that's current tech.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 20, 2009)

does the egg ship to uk? co ive also seen great deals but die to my location have had to passout on them


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2009)

They don't : [

If I don't end up going out today I'll compile a list of US sites that I know ship to the UK.

You do have to email them to ask about shipping still though, as their estimated delivery costs are normally 50 usd +

when typically its only around 10 usd.


----------



## Woody112 (Sep 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Here's his settings.
> 
> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4591/crysissettings1.jpg



ya you have the 3 killers turned to low. Shadows, volumetric effects, post processing. Turn these to high and you'll see your FPS drop to nill. May not be to bad running it 1280x1024


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> They don't : [
> 
> If I don't end up going out today I'll compile a list of US sites that I know ship to the UK.
> 
> ...



cheers mate coz uk sites are allot dearer, maybe hey'l be even with shipping but ill find out now im at uni every penny helps


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Generally more expensive items you can save a lot of money.
One example is those touch screen HP laptops, in the UK £699 in the US $799 including delivery to the UK.

Huge saving!

You can save about 5 quid on cheaper things, sometimes more.

Anyway going a bit off topic here ha ha, as I said I'll try and remember all the sites I've used and put up a new thread somewhere.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 20, 2009)

I guess people won't be making fun of your PCI cards now

btw it's unknownm


----------



## mrsemi (Sep 20, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> *BOO TO TROLLS*



*agree*


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 20, 2009)

I could sell you my 8800GT for $80 shipped (TT DuOrb cooler), lol, which is faster than this card 50%.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 20, 2009)

Woody112 said:


> ya you have the 3 killers turned to low. Shadows, volumetric effects, post processing. Turn these to high and you'll see your FPS drop to nill. May not be to bad running it 1280x1024



Yea i plan to keep them off, i tried them last night, put them on medium and fps drop to 19-25 max. Warhead is a different story tho, they don't kill fps as much like they do in Crysis.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Yea i plan to keep them off, i tried them last night, put them on medium and fps drop to 19-25 max. Warhead is a different story tho, they don't kill fps as much like they do in Crysis.



thats because warhead use an optimized version of the cryengine 2. it runs much better on any card you have than crysis.


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 24, 2009)

congrats u2k, at last, you have ditch that "PCI gamer" status and move on to the PCIe world. it's have been  long time we not seeing you and your P3 that can play crysis (and gaming like a silde show !!!)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 24, 2009)

not nice


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 25, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> not nice



? what isn't?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 27, 2009)

wahdangun said:


> congrats u2k, at last, you have ditch that "PCI gamer" status and move on to the PCIe world. it's have been  long time we not seeing you and your P3 that can play crysis (and gaming like a silde show !!!)


Yea PCI is well just for light old gaming, but PCIE well is perfect. Gaming has been amazing now. My next computer buys , in order is:

Visiontek 4550 512MB GDDR3 card (keeping my 9500gt of course )
Replacing my Single Core system with a " Intel® Pentium® processor E5300 " (Dual core) By Asus at 2.6ghz. 

Later this year, i am buying my secondary rig 
" AMD Phenom™ X4 9100e quad-core processor " 

Buying a Visiontek 4670 , and a low power 9800GT. And everything should hold me over for the next few years.  



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> not nice





ste2425 said:


> ? what isn't?


----------



## hat (Sep 27, 2009)

Erm... Asus has no affiliation with processors. It's pretty much either Intel or AMD, or Via for those low-power imbedded systems.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't have the patience to read the thread but, Good job u2k xD See why we wanted you to get better for less $$? Anyways, I don't want to bring all that back, you got enough bashing on you in the past LOL

Next time, save up more money more and we'll make a killer rig with 500$


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 27, 2009)

hat said:


> Erm... Asus has no affiliation with processors. It's pretty much either Intel or AMD, or Via for those low-power imbedded systems.



I was talking about this:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...5?skuId=9366571&type=product&id=1218092152238
Replacing that with my emachine single core which is really powerful btw, but the dual core should be much better. 

Not sure if you know, but i don't build. (kool-aid)


----------



## shevanel (Sep 27, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I was talking about this:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...5?skuId=9366571&type=product&id=1218092152238
> Replacing that with my emachine single core which is really powerful btw, but the dual core should be much better.
> 
> Not sure if you know, but i don't build. (kool-aid)



Please do yourself a favor and do not buy that PC.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 27, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I was talking about this:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...5?skuId=9366571&type=product&id=1218092152238
> Replacing that with my emachine single core which is really powerful btw, but the dual core should be much better.
> 
> Not sure if you know, but i don't build. (kool-aid)



Well if you are able to find the clock generator chip and use a clockgen like app on that board you might be able OC that processor. You probably won't be able to up the voltage though.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 27, 2009)

You guys don't understand u2k.  He is after simplicity and he doesn't want to bother with highly technical situations.(or what he considers highly technical situations, you might not consider the same situations highly technical)  He doesn't want to build a PC and he probably won't OC the CPU.  It is a huge leap for him to even use a PCI-e card, even if there are better that don't use power connections.  

This is why he has always shunned conventional wisdom, because he doesn't want to dabble with a PC and break something or use technology that is foreign to him.  Because of his mentality towards tech, he would rather pay more for less capable PC components.  Everyone is so angry at him, all you can do try to realize where he is coming from.  

My only issue is his FPS claims he makes in games, which no one else can duplicate, but that drives everyone else nuts as well.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 27, 2009)

No one is angry. It's just people trying to help people... save money.. get more.

If you don't want to evolve and learn new things.. try new things.. then so be it. To each his own.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 27, 2009)

shevanel said:


> No one is angry. It's just people trying to help people... save money.. get more.
> 
> If you don't want to evolve and learn new things.. try new things.. then so be it. To each his own.



You haven't read what other people are saying about him on some of the other forums he belongs to then.  People are furious at him for his claims in games and how he sticks to old, antiquated tech dedicatedly.

A lot of people on other forums have given up helping him and just flame him mercilessly.  I try not to sink to that level but I understand others frustrations.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 27, 2009)

T3kl0rd said:


> You haven't read what other people are saying about him on some of the other forums he belongs to then.  People are furious at him for his claims in games and how he sticks to old, antiquated tech dedicatedly.
> 
> A lot of people on other forums have given up helping him and just flame him mercilessly.  I try not to sink to that level but I understand others frustrations.



He is just "trolling" you guys... he does it for the "lulz"








Why else would he pick Superman as his avatar. Its almost as cheesy as Buffy.


PS. Successful Troll is an internet meme. Its refering to intentionally causing someone to "rage"(get pissed off) etc.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 27, 2009)

that's superman? Since when does superman look like a college-drop-out-wanna-be-model.. douche bag?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 27, 2009)

shevanel said:


> that's superman? Since when does superman look like a college-drop-out-wanna-be-model.. douche bag?



 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0279600/

It has been around for a while. Its cheesy.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 27, 2009)

Another thing that we don't understand is that he is perfectly able to replace his video card... but he doesn't want to do anything else??

But still, even if he does buy pre-built, he buys expensive for cheap stuff... But I learned to not get mad or anything anymore... Because he is still a person, and shouldn't be bashed like he has been before.

If he wants to buy pre-built, I suggest we help him choose a good pre-built for the money


----------



## MN12BIRD (Sep 27, 2009)

There isn't always "anything wrong with pre-built machines" like your said but you need to understand a few things.  Your basic motherboard doesn't have PCI-e 2.0 so higher end video cards will be bottleneck.  It has very little VRM, voltage adjustments for overclocking and couldn't handle higher end CPU's very well for example.  This is fine for most people but you should at least understand that.  Most gamers at the very least would want PCI-e 2.0.

Also more importantly your PSU is dangerously low.  You risk damaging your parts, motherboards and video cards running on such a small PSU!!

I just want you to understand the risk of running a small power supply on these gaming parts.  You starve your video card during game play it will run hotter, artifact and could eventually crash the game.  No big deal I know.  Secondly you risk killing the PSU. I know I know once again, not the end of the world.  Replace it with a bigger one like it should have had in the first place right? Right!  But what most people fail to understand is when you push a switching power supply to the limit and start pulling more wattage that its been designed to continuously maintain it's going to start working too hard, your voltages may drop, your current draw goes up, your parts trying to pull the power start running hotter, you get ripple feedback from the switching circuit in your power.  Your power is no longer "clean" and voltages may start to fluctuate.  Your motherboard and video card start working harder, they too overheat, too much feedback in the motherboard VRM and videocard VRM..............   BYE BYE nice video card.  

So you kill your $100 video card because you didn't want to spend $50 on a decent 500 watt PSU.  Your 250 Watt PSU is dangerously low to be using for what you are doing!  I can tell you most of the time you will simply burn out the PSU and need to replace it but there is always a chance it will take out other parts.  The PSU is designed to feed the correct amount of clean/well regulated power to ALL your parts.  It in many ways is one of the most important parts in a PC.  These pre-built machines almost always come with smaller units designed to run the machine as is.  When you add your dedicated videocard and bigger processors please consider changing the power supply as well.

Now the point everyone else is trying to make is by the time you upgrade your graphics card and power supply you spent more on your "pre-built" system yet you still have a basic motherboard with a low end chipset, no PCI-e 2.0 and slower RAM (I love how your ASUS doesn't even mention anywhere the speed of the RAM only that it's DDR2)  

That is all I'm saying.  There is nothing wrong with pre-built if you don't care what motherboard you have, don't care about over clocking, don't care about how far it can be upgraded down the road.  That's fine for some people but you need to at least address the power supply if you're going to add bigger video cards.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 27, 2009)

He's not going to address anything because he won't touch anything inside his computer, like I alluded to earlier in my post.  He likes to buy the machine as it is and to do nothing more than stick a GPU in it.  As long as he doesn't OC, those lower power GPUs shouldn't burn up IMO.  The type of GPUs he uses aren't really bottlenecked by PCI-e 1.1 slots.  See w1zzard's review of HD 5870 scaling to see what I mean.  He also doesn't care about anything you suggest to him for any reason unless it meets his predefined criteria of simplicity and ease of use.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Sep 27, 2009)

I assumed he could at least change basic things because I assumed he installed the video card himself.  I guess I shouldn't have assumed anything!  My bad.

I understand PCI-e 1.1 will not bottleneck the card he has now hence I said "this is fine for most people but you should at least understand that" I mean it's just all the little things that the average person doesn't understand.  To me the motherboard (along with the PSU) is one of the most important parts to a PC (it defines reliability, performance, overclock-ability and of course upgrade-ability) yet its the one thing the pre-built OEM's often don't mention in detail.  Then again most OEM's don't want you doing major upgrades like changing the CPU because they would rather sell you a new machine!

Once again I understand how many people would not care or really NEED to understand all of this.  I really just wanted him to understand there are reasons why we do.  But mainly I just wanted him to understand the importance of the power supply.  He may only have a single core and 9500GT now but who knows it sounded like he wanted to upgrade to a dual core and I suspect he may eventually want to get into bigger video cards also.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 28, 2009)

shevanel said:


> that's superman? Since when does superman look like a college-drop-out-wanna-be-model.. douche bag?








Maybe something is wrong with your eyes, but superman aka clark kent doesn't look like a college drop out and wanna be model lol. I think he looks pretty cool.  



T3kl0rd said:


> He's not going to address anything because he won't touch anything inside his computer, like I alluded to earlier in my post.  He likes to buy the machine as it is and to do nothing more than stick a GPU in it.  As long as he doesn't OC, those lower power GPUs shouldn't burn up IMO.



Everything you said is well correct, i never OC and the type of video cards i use are just fine for my so called low psu watts. When i buy a rig, i just add a sound card and a gpu and i am good to go. Thats all i really need to do, keep things simple. quick and fast, good to go. 



MN12BIRD said:


> But mainly I just wanted him to understand the importance of the power supply.


I am not sure if you understand it. I remember when i was using my Intel Pentium III, it has 90watts in it, people told me a 2400 or 8400gs or even a 6200 won't run it, well i had the computer since 2000 and all 3 of those cards ran just fine on it, for years. The system requirements for power supplys/video cards are always inaccurate. 



MN12BIRD said:


> He may only have a single core and 9500GT now but who knows it sounded like he wanted to upgrade to a dual core and I suspect he may eventually want to get into bigger video cards also.



Yes i have a Galaxy 9500GT and a Emachine amd le-1620 2.4ghz single core right now, but i am giving this computer away and buying a Dual core very soon , and i plan to keep my 9500gt for it, and pick up a 4550 very soon like this weekend lol, so i will have a 4550 and a 9500gt for the dual core. The dual core has 300watts i believe. 

Buy Bigger cards? Well i never buy cards that require power connectors and i never will buy high end brick looking house cards. So again the cards i will always buy are well just fine for my prebuilt rigs.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't you buy a laptop for gaming at home while your at it 

Sometimes, u2k, I wonder the way you think... I guess idc, as long as it isn't my money going to waste... How much money did you spend on your comp since your PIII died? Do you know, with that money, you could have gotten something much better right? EVEN pre-built wise :shadedshu

Anyways, I guess you have your reason, but know that its like torture to us lol. You, understanding about comps, not ignorant anymore, still waste your money  It's like when I saw my cousin buy 2 HDMI cables from bestbuy at 100$ each + 15% tax, while I got mine, after tax, at 10$... It confuses us to be so irrational.

BUT, I don't hate you for it, I just hope that one day, you will understand. All that money you wasted, you could've even given it to some poor child in Africa that needs it!

Even if you say that you want simplicity, there are much better pre-builts that you could have bought with your money...

Ok sorry but I always have top say this in your threads lol...

Anyway, best of luck on your slow but steady progression to modernity


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 29, 2009)

u2konline said:


> http://wpsmedia.latimes.com/image/b...durance_welling_hear/Smallville-287-large.jpg
> 
> Maybe something is wrong with your eyes, but superman aka clark kent doesn't look like a college drop out and wanna be model lol. I think he looks pretty cool.
> 
> ...



dont buy a 4550. you will get lower framerates than the 9500 even on ati games. 9500 is on par with a 4650, so if u want something similar to run ati games, go 4650


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 29, 2009)

+1 to what LittleLizard said.  Get the best GPU that doesn't use a power connector if you aren't going to use power connectors.  Someone said 9800GT has a low power model, so I'd look at that.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2009)

T3kl0rd said:


> +1 to what LittleLizard said.  Get the best GPU that doesn't use a power connector if you aren't going to use power connectors.  Someone said 9800GT has a low power model, so I'd look at that.



Thats a respectable card. I have always loved the G92 variants as long as its on the cheap.


@u2konline

 I bet Tom Welling who plays Clark Kent in Smallville, is very popular with the ladies. I just think he is a cheesy actor from waht I have seen. Its kind of like how I think Ashley Tisdale looks hot but I don't think she is a good actress.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 29, 2009)

T3kl0rd said:


> +1 to what LittleLizard said.  Get the best GPU that doesn't use a power connector if you aren't going to use power connectors.  Someone said 9800GT has a low power model, so I'd look at that.



9800gt low power, 9600gt low power or even a 4670 would be good. 

Oh  and if u buy the Asus dual core i recomended, then *FOR GOD SAKE, UPGRADE THE PSU AT LEAST*


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2009)

PSU is the base of your PC...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2009)

n-ster said:


> PSU is the base of your PC...



Some cases put it at the top, others put it at the bottom. j/k


----------



## n-ster (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL xD


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait a minute... is that a pink jacket he is wearing?


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 29, 2009)

its red fool


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 29, 2009)

damn man for an extra $50 you could get a hold of an phenom X3 triple core pre-built desktop =/
That seems worth the money in my opinion
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9013907&type=product&id=1218008371945


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> How much money did you spend on your comp since your PIII died?


Emachine Single Core 300 bucks
Diamond Xtreme Sound card - 20 dollars
9500GT 1GB GDDR2 Galaxy - 84 dollars. 
This weekend , not sure yet, but i am buying either a 4650 or a 4550. 



n-ster said:


> Do you know, with that money, you could have gotten something much better right? EVEN pre-built wise


Nah not really, i am just fine, thank you. 



LittleLizard said:


> dont buy a 4550. you will get lower framerates than the 9500 even on ati games. 9500 is on par with a 4650, so if u want something similar to run ati games, go 4650


Doesn't the 4550 have GDDR3 memory whereas the 4650 have DDR2, which is suppose to be slower? Also, doesn't the 4550 have higher bandwidth (16.0gb ) and high core and clock ( 600/800) over the 4650????????????



T3kl0rd said:


> Someone said 9800GT has a low power model, so I'd look at that.


I said that a while back and i already told you guys over at techspot that i was buying a 98000GT and a 4670 for my secondary rig. 



DaedalusHelios said:


> I bet Tom Welling who plays Clark Kent in Smallville, is very popular with the ladies.


Um i guess. I am a actor, but so far i haven't met the dude yet, so i am not sure about how many women likes him. 



DaedalusHelios said:


> I just think he is a cheesy actor from waht I have seen.


You should watch Smallville season 1 dvd, and work your wake up to season 9.
Also watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXhvrq826cE&feature=PlayList&p=DDD3FCCBA9B0D085

Awesome scene, with pre doomsday and clark. He is wearing the blue jacket there 



LittleLizard said:


> Oh and if u buy the Asus dual core i recomended, then *FOR GOD SAKE, UPGRADE THE PSU AT LEAST*


I don't even know how much watts the system has , how you find out?
And why do i need to upgrade my PSU, when i buy low end or low profile or low power cards?



kurosagi01 said:


> damn man for an extra $50 you could get a hold of an phenom X3 triple core pre-built desktop =/
> That seems worth the money in my opinion
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9013907&type=product&id=1218008371945



Why would i buy a triple core, when a Quad core is more powerful?


----------



## erocker (Sep 30, 2009)

So, forgive me for not picking through all of the posts but, you need a PSU? With your rig, it won't be a problem. You can get quality 400 watt PSU's for cheap. I also think you should splurge a little and get yourself a 4770.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2009)

why did you buy a single core when dual core was more powerful? why would you buy a dual core when a tri core is more powerful... hell why not just buy a 6core????

Do you realize how stupid your question sounds now?


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 30, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Emachine Single Core 300 bucks
> Diamond Xtreme Sound card - 20 dollars
> 9500GT 1GB GDDR2 Galaxy - 84 dollars.
> This weekend , not sure yet, but i am buying either a 4650 or a 4550.
> ...



First: upgrade your system specs as it says "soon diamond sound card" if u already bought it, udpate ss.

Second: the 4550 has a weaker core compared to the 4650, and to have decent performance it has to have higher core clock and ddr3. Still the 4650 is better clock for clock than the 4550 and it performs better, even running at lower clocks.

Third: there are psu calculators and a bad psu (which are known to come from prebuilts) can kill your whole rig, so its always safe buy a good brand psu.

I would say that almost any psu would be better than the ones that comes with prebuilts.

You dont buy newegg, so let me se what psu i can get from stores in the us

EDIT: BEST PSU FOR THE MONEY AT BEST BUY = http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9358278&type=product&id=1218090911639

it is rated at 400 but it can do 500+ easily

EDIT 2: BUY THAT PSU

EDIT 3: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9254585&type=product&id=1218069451494 is a good card for you


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> its red fool



It was a joke. I used Photoshop idiot. Compare the two photos.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2009)

> Why would i buy a triple core, when a Quad core is more powerful?





n-ster said:


> why did you buy a single core when dual core was more powerful? why would you buy a dual core when a tri core is more powerful... hell why not just buy a 6core????
> 
> Do you realize how stupid your question sounds now?



exactly what i was thinking..why you want dual core if triple core is much better and for extra $50 from the ASUS you wanted its 5x better than the ASUS pre-built its worth the money..you'll see a huge difference from the triple core.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 30, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> It was a joke. I used Photoshop idiot. Compare the two photos.



yea it was sarcasm man jesus 

plus you couldnt ave done a good job man there identical haha


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> yea it was sarcasm man jesus
> 
> plus you couldnt ave done a good job man there identical haha



fool is a synonym for idiot so I was just deflecting. 

I wasn't offended and I hope you weren't either.


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2009)

As for your little debate about the 4550 vs the 4650... there are plenty of models of 4650 with ddr3 (yes there are those with ddr2, but there are also models with ddr3). Also, the 4650 has 320 stream processors while the 4550 only has 80. There's a ddr3 4650 on newegg for 49.99 free shipping, not a bad deal...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 30, 2009)

I am buying my second pcie card this weekend, a 4550 and a 4650 is on my list, but before i go to best buy i am going somewhere else first, so i guess i will let you guys know what i get Sat Night.  As for the PSU upgrade, really no need if i only buy video cards that are low power. I do have a backup PSU, 350 and i could pick up a second PSU maybe 500, but i have no plans to remove the PSU that shipped with this computer.

And to point out something, when i was using my P3, everyone said a 6200 and that 2400 and 8400gs will be too much on the 90watts PSU that is in the rig, and well everyone was wrong about that, that p3 is still working and it has the 8400gs in it, along with the same PSU that came with the computer back in 2000 and its going on 2010. So as long as i keep it low power cards only, i think i am safe and i never do any OC.



n-ster said:


> Do you realize how stupid your question sounds now?


No, because i plan to have 2 rigs, the single core i bought only because i was in a rush to buy and replace a new system over the Pentium III. The single core is fine, however i want a dual core system as my secondary system. And for the main system , i am buying a Quad core. No point in buying a triple core when i can just get a Quad core, even tho around the time i buy a quad core, best buy may have better selections. I want a Quad core with 2.5 or more. 1.8 seems a bit stupid. So i am just going to skip that one from best buy and wait. 



hat said:


> As for your little debate about the 4550 vs the 4650... there are plenty of models of 4650 with ddr3 (yes there are those with ddr2, but there are also models with ddr3). Also, the 4650 has 320 stream processors while the 4550 only has 80. There's a ddr3 4650 on newegg for 49.99 free shipping, not a bad deal...


I will look around when i go shopping this weekend. I am a offine stopper btw, i support retail stores. 
I have been supporting retails stores for years, and help people get hired too. I really don't care about spending " that extra money " to buy something i want. I make sure my bills are paid, and well i am not in debt, so i am good!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2009)

why are you saying you are getting dual core if you are getting a quad core?? mind stop confusing people...why don't you just buy a quad core straight away than a duo core.
Your really confusing me, you do know some quad cores aren't as good as amd triple core


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 30, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> fool is a synonym for idiot so I was just deflecting.
> 
> I wasn't offended and I hope you weren't either.



haha na lol maybe i should have added a smiley or sumit after it to make shure ppl new i was avin a laugh my bad


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2009)

"retail store" supporter or not, 80 stream processors is far worse than 320. Forget about the 4550.

Also, newegg is as an online RETAILER. They simply replaced hundreds of retail outlets with a website... newegg is just as valid a retailer as best buy, circuit city or what have you. They simply don't have the physical retail outlets... only a website (and a very nice, very organized website at that). Saying you don't shop online because you support retail stores is like saying you boycott the fast food industry but you regularly eat at mcdonalds.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 30, 2009)

hat said:


> "retail store" supporter or not, 80 stream processors is far worse than 320. Forget about the 4550.
> 
> Also, newegg is as an online RETAILER. They simply replaced hundreds of retail outlets with a website... newegg is just as valid a retailer as best buy, circuit city or what have you. They simply don't have the physical retail outlets... only a website (and a very nice, very organized website at that). Saying you don't shop online because you support retail stores is like saying you boycott the fast food industry but you regularly eat at mcdonalds.



First off, Best Buy is the worst large electronics retailer in North America. Second, Circuit City went under(name was sold and "brick and mortar" gone).

If he has a Microcenter or Fry's near him he should go there. Just as good really.


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm aware that BB is terrible and CC went under. I was merely providing examples. They're still (or in CC's case, were...) physical retailers.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea, newegg has emplyees *too* you know  alot of them at that. and buying from best buy means you give your money to the rich... Most of the profit goes to the bestbuy franchise (super rich people) and say the owner of that Best Buy (rich people)...

If you want to do something good for the world, you should save money by buying at newegg and with that extra money, you can give it to the poor or to institutions that help people get jobs, charity etc...


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> *Yea, newegg has emplyees you know  alot of them at that. and buying from best buy means you give your money to the rich... Most of the profit goes to the bestbuy franchise (super rich people) and say the owner of that Best Buy (rich people)...*
> If you want to do something good for the world, you should save money by buying at newegg and with that extra money, you can give it to the poor or to institutions that help people get jobs, charity etc...



Umm bestbuy has employees too 

Dosent Newegg outsource there help to other countrys ?
last time i called i had to spend 1hour explianing them my probelm :shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2009)

Newegg's support is much better... don't worry  and forgot a word lol... *too*


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 30, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Newegg's support is much better... don't worry  and forgot a word lol... *too*



Well last time i ordered (cold cathode) they were broken and wanted me to send them back, postage was more then the cathodes, well after 45mins of arguing i ended up getting them to ship out another set :shadedshu

It all depends on who answers the phone and what there mood is


----------



## n-ster (Sep 30, 2009)

I guess... but I and friends and family had INCREDIBLE experiences... +, when I order from NJ, I get my package in 1-2 days... but incredible customer service for me... They had a shell shocker on something I bought 2 weeks after I bought it and they gave me the difference back + 10%  It was a little while ago though... but I had to RMA once, they offered to pay shipping but I just dropped it off at the warehouse nearby xD


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> why are you saying you are getting dual core if you are getting a quad core?? mind stop confusing people...why don't you just buy a quad core straight away than a duo core.
> Your really confusing me, *you do know some quad cores aren't as good as amd triple core*




what?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> what?



the low end quads (AII X4 620 X4 810...) get beat by the 720BE


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I am buying my second pcie card this weekend, a 4550 and a 4650 is on my list, but before i go to best buy i am going somewhere else first, so i guess i will let you guys know what i get Sat Night.  As for the PSU upgrade, really no need if i only buy video cards that are low power. I do have a backup PSU, 350 and i could pick up a second PSU maybe 500, but i have no plans to remove the PSU that shipped with this computer.
> 
> And to point out something, when i was using my P3, everyone said a 6200 and that 2400 and 8400gs will be too much on the 90watts PSU that is in the rig, and well everyone was wrong about that, that p3 is still working and it has the 8400gs in it, along with the same PSU that came with the computer back in 2000 and its going on 2010. So as long as i keep it low power cards only, i think i am safe and i never do any OC.
> 
> ...



And why not use the 350w as YOUR MAIN PSU INSTEAD OF RISKING THE WHOLE PC. IF U HAVE A 350W PSU, USE IT!!! DONT RISK YOUR SYSTEM.

ALSO IF U GO 4550 YOU WILL REGRET IT. TRUST ME



hat said:


> "retail store" supporter or not, 80 stream processors is far worse than 320. Forget about the 4550.
> 
> Also, newegg is as an online RETAILER. They simply replaced hundreds of retail outlets with a website... newegg is just as valid a retailer as best buy, circuit city or what have you. They simply don't have the physical retail outlets... only a website (and a very nice, very organized website at that). Saying you don't shop online because you support retail stores is like saying you boycott the fast food industry but you regularly eat at mcdonalds.



Agree. Instead of have to pay water, electricity, moron employes, advertisments and the such, they maximise profit by only mantaining tech support, website and warehouses.



p_o_s_pc said:


> the low end quads (AII X4 620 X4 810...) get beat by the 720BE



Agree


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2009)

You know, everytime I see these posts, I shake my head in disgust. You are truly beyond help with this stuff. There is no sense spending twice the amount to buy from a store, for something you can get online for half the price. You aren't helping anyone by doing it, and just throwing your money out the window. 

If you want to waste your money so badly, the next time you are tempted to buy parts from Best buy, completely forget about doing any upgrades, punch yourself in the face 40 times as punishment for being completely wasteful and senseless, and just send the money to me. At least I'll do something sensible with it.

People get aggravated with you because you argue with people who are several orders of a magnitude more knowledgeable in computers than you can ever hope to be. You are just flat out wrong in many of your assumptions, and someday this will all backfire in your face.

I can't wait to see the "my psu died and now my pc doesn't work with the new psu" thread you post one of these days, so we can all throw a big, fat "I told you so" in your face.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 1, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Why are you saying you are getting dual core if you are getting a quad core?


I plan to have 2 rigs dude. One for the older games and one for the new and newer games, i think i said this like you know a long time ago. I plan to have a Dual Core system with a 9500GT/4650 or whatever else and a Quad Core with a 4670/9800GT. 



hat said:


> "retail store" supporter or not, 80 stream processors is far worse than 320. Forget about the 4550.


Thats why before i think about looking at a 4550, i am going to another place to shop for cards, so i will let you guys know what i get when i get home sat night  



hat said:


> Saying you don't shop online because you support retail stores is like saying you boycott the fast food industry but you regularly eat at mcdonalds.


Well i just don't feel like making orders online, when i can just drive to the store and buy what i want within what 20 mins and be home gaming in another 5 mins, 25 mins top. I don't have time making orders waiting for stuff man haha. I have very little patience for " Material Items ", so when i have my eyes set on something, i like to get it right there. If i have to pay more money, so be it. You guys have fun shopping online, not my thing to do, sorry. 



DaedalusHelios said:


> If he has a Microcenter or Fry's near him he should go there. Just as good really.


Those prices are just as high as best buy. This is one example:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0318887

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9402719&type=product&id=1218099648165

Looks like best buy is cheaper.  



Wile E said:


> There is no sense spending twice the amount to buy from a store, for something you can get online for half the price.


See above. 



Wile E said:


> I can't wait to see the "my psu died and now my pc doesn't work with the new psu" thread you post one of these days, so we can all throw a big, fat "I told you so" in your face.


Tell that to my Pentium III, which is still working btw and it only has 90watts, and has been working since what 2000. Pretty much any card i use in the past or now, only draws what 25 - 50 watts, i think i am fine man.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I plan to have 2 rigs dude. One for the older games and one for the new and newer games, i think i said this like you know a long time ago. I plan to have a Dual Core system with a 9500GT/4650 or whatever else and a Quad Core with a 4670/9800GT.
> 
> 
> Thats why before i think about looking at a 4550, i am going to another place to shop for cards, so i will let you guys know what i get when i get home sat night
> ...


Impatience is not a sensible reason to waste money. In a situation where you need an item right away, yes, it makes sense. For any other reason, no it does not. It's stupid, plain and simple.

As far as the psu, it's not just the what wattage the sticker says it has, it's also a matter of quality. Of all the client computers I repair that are name brand OEMs, the #1 failure is ram, #2 is hard drive, and #3 is psu. And those psus die on bone stock systems with no upgrades, and have completely ruined multiple computers, forcing a full rebuild.

Just because one of your psus lived to tell about it, doesn't mean the others will. 

I'm still looking forward to the thread one of these days.


----------



## erocker (Oct 1, 2009)

I see absolutely no problem in shopping locally. You are supporting local business and their employees whom you live by. Yes, it costs a bit more but it can be worth it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> I see absolutely no problem in shopping locally. You are supporting local business and their employees whom you live by. Yes, it costs a bit more but it can be worth it.



On certain things, I agree fully, but not to the tune of twice the price. I buy most games and movies locally, as it's not really any cheaper online. I buy things on sale locally when it brings it to a price that is near online pricing. (Networking equipment tends fall into that category a lot I've noticed). Most console stuff is the same local or online, but you get bent over and screwed sans lube on most computer parts in local stores. It's just not smart to buy parts at overinflated prices, as it will just encourage it to happen more and more, and we'll screw ourselves even more in the long run.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2009)

again, view my Best Buy is giving $$ to the rich example... Give the damn money you save to good causes if you want... Only place I would think would be ok would be Microcenter... I buy everything locally except computer parts/ computers But I will start to buy laptops online too  (I would pay 10%-15% even sometimes 20% more from Microcenter no problem)...


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Impatience is not a sensible reason to waste money. In a situation where you need an item right away, yes, it makes sense. For any other reason, no it does not. It's stupid, plain and simple.
> 
> As far as the psu, it's not just the what wattage the sticker says it has, it's also a matter of quality. Of all the client computers I repair that are name brand OEMs, the #1 failure is ram, #2 is hard drive, and #3 is psu. And those psus die on bone stock systems with no upgrades, and have completely ruined multiple computers, forcing a full rebuild.
> 
> ...



I agree totally. You got lucky on one psu but, for example. A quad uses a lot of power + 9800gt, even low power ones will put most pre built's psu to a heavy load, making them more tendly to fail.

Also i will wait when one of your psu got burn and i will say: I TOLD YOU TO USE THE 350W PSU OR BUY THE CORSAIR FROM BB.




Wile E said:


> On certain things, I agree fully, but not to the tune of twice the price. I buy most games and movies locally, as it's not really any cheaper online. I buy things on sale locally when it brings it to a price that is near online pricing. (Networking equipment tends fall into that category a lot I've noticed). Most console stuff is the same local or online, but you get bent over and screwed sans lube on most computer parts in local stores. It's just not smart to buy parts at overinflated prices, as it will just encourage it to happen more and more, and we'll screw ourselves even more in the long run.



Agree again, if it werent the stupid taxes we have in uruguay i would buy almost all my hardware from TPU and ebay cause its damn cheaper and has a lot more stuff to choose.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> On certain things, I agree fully, but not to the tune of twice the price.


Things online is not that much cheaper then things offline, seriously dude. I just pointed out the 4850 cards cost more on newegg or about the same as they do in best buy. Things are really about the same price range. If you ask me, its more of a personal choice, rather then a price point.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Oct 1, 2009)

Everytime I've been in Best Buy the prices on video cards were so high I was laughing my ass off about it.  Then again they weren't on sale or anything so perhaps when they are the price is fine


----------



## Wile E (Oct 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Things online is not that much cheaper then things offline, seriously dude. I just pointed out the 4850 cards cost more on newegg or about the same as they do in best buy. Things are really about the same price range. If you ask me, its more of a personal choice, rather then a price point.



You pointed out one example, and that 4850 from Best Buy is online only, try getting it for that price in a store.  And for every example you try to drum up in your favor, I can show one that's ridiculous.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143150

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8983745&type=product&id=1218004430629

None of that changes the fact that you overpaid for your 9500 anyway.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You pointed out one example, and that 4850 from Best Buy is online only, try getting it for that price in a store.


I was in the store a few hours ago looking at the video cards, the 4850 is only 124 dollars. 
They even have a Low power 9600GT for only 111 dollars. If you hit Cached in google, its price at 140, but its only 111 dollars in the stores. Even the 4770's at best buy is the same price as it is online. 

 And for every example you try to drum up in your favor, I can show one that's ridiculous.



Wile E said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143150
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8983745&type=product&id=1218004430629
> 
> None of that changes the fact that you overpaid for your 9500 anyway.



Wait, i have the Galaxy Version haha 

Price not on sale for the same card/brand i got:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162022

My total price was 84 dollars. Newegg has the one i bought for 86 dollars, make that 90 bucks. So again best buy and newegg and everywhere else seems to be about even if you ask me.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 1, 2009)

The card you just linked is $66...with a rebate...making it $47. I think Newegg has the better pricing here.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> The card you just linked is $66...with a rebate...making it $47. I think Newegg has the better pricing here.



You need glasses dude  87-20 = 67 is the price... The cheapest at Best Buy doesn't mean the cheapest at the egg...

Best way to compare is to choose a card at random and look at lowest prices in each

for example: GTS 250 Newegg: 110$ after 10$ MIR... free ship -MSI
                                     BB: 190$ + tax = ~205$  -BFG or PNY

Holy.... ok I must have picked an example that is disfavorable for BB lol

LOL at BB gtx 260 is cheaper than GTS 250? The GTX 260 is closer price... 175$+tax at BB = ~ 185-190$ and its 165 free ship (or 1 is at 150$ after MIR + ~5$, but 30$ MIR is alot) at the egg

Lol Microcenter is cheaper than both


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2009)

let him be,if he wants things really quick and paying for that price let him be, lets just offer him support of whats worth the money paying within retail store.
personally i would just buy a quad core and use that to play every game you want play, save yourself money in my view you could probably use the money you use to purchase your dual core on a nicer monitor or even a nice TV for yourself.
To be honest i don't think there are any difference from what brand you buy they are all have same base just different cooling system and the brand cover on it and different price and warrenty, all cards are the same in my opinion with just different cooling system and price.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2009)

Yea, but don't take as argument that your doing for the good of your country lol... the paying more $$ part.

Anyways, I guess your right. we should stop...

BTW u2k, are you willing to buy from Microcenter and fry's?

Oh and would you consider changing a CPU?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Yea, but don't take as argument that your doing for the good of your country lol... the paying more $$ part.
> 
> Anyways, I guess your right. we should stop...
> 
> ...



his not interested in any of those n-ster his just going buy the base unit and leave the rest of the components apart from only changing sound card,graphics card and maybe more HD space


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2009)

you never know... I find CPU changing is easier than GPU changing...

but Microcenter and fry's have great prices so if he would buy from them....


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> You need glasses dude  87-20 = 67 is the price... The cheapest at Best Buy doesn't mean the cheapest at the egg...
> 
> Best way to compare is to choose a card at random and look at lowest prices in each
> 
> ...



Aye! I have glasses!  At the time I posted that my statement was correct.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

The last time I looked at video cards in a retail store, I saw a 6200 going for $200. I think it was wal-mart (they also had a 1gb stick of DDR400 for $50)


----------



## audiotranceable (Oct 1, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> First off, Best Buy is the worst large electronics retailer in North America. Second, Circuit City went under(name was sold and "brick and mortar" gone).
> 
> If he has a Microcenter or Fry's near him he should go there. Just as good really.





hat said:


> I'm aware that BB is terrible and CC went under. I was merely providing examples. They're still (or in CC's case, were...) physical retailers.



you may think BB is bad but if you work there and get discount Oh my god everything is so cheap!

The zotac 9800GT sold for 129.99 I believe when I got it in march, I got it for 74 after tax with my discount!


----------



## n-ster (Oct 1, 2009)

its back at 47$ !! so your glasses are good 

when you work at BB you get to buy i7 + windows 7 at 130$  (retail edge program is the name I think?)


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 1, 2009)

Why is it that this thread makes me feel extremely overly-adequate with my dual 4890's @ 1ghz.... 

seriously PCIE came out in 2004 - your 5 years late to the party and doing it in an incredibly unimpressive fashion. 

Save your money, get a rig that is actually worth what you pay for it.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> You pointed out one example, and that 4850 from Best Buy is online only, try getting it for that price in a store.  And for every example you try to drum up in your favor, I can show one that's ridiculous.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143150
> 
> ...



they were that cost in stores a while back


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 2, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> He's not interested in any of those n-ster he's just going buy the base unit and leave the rest of the components apart from only changing sound card,graphics card and maybe more HD space


You are 100% correct, i buy a prebuilt, add a card, a sound card and thats pretty much it. As for the HD space, i just buy a External HD 500GB. 



n-ster said:


> BTW u2k, are you willing to buy from Microcenter and fry's?


Both stores are out of my reach dude, sorry, but no. 



n-ster said:


> Oh and would you consider changing a CPU?


I don't need to change my CPU. My Single Core is just fine, thank you very much:






I can play Timeshift at max settings at 1280x1024 and get a solid 40-75 fps, i think my rig is amazing for a single core. I am not interested in changing CPU's, when i don't need too and more importantly when i don't want too.  Pretty much any game i play now because of the 9500gt i have, runs well perfectly at max settings. So i really do not need to change my CPU at all. 



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Seriously PCIE came out in 2004 - your 5 years late to the party


Yes i know , i didn't listen, was stuck on the PCI ride, but well better late then never. 



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Save your money, get a rig that is actually worth what you pay for it.


See above and below. 

I have this now:
http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=ET1161-05

Buying this to replace it:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9403585&type=product&id=1218099974329

And later this year i am buying Quad core. I want 2 rigs and well thats pretty much it. 

Cheers


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I don't need to change my CPU. My Single Core is just fine, thank you very much:
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/2009-10-01_211224-WYntR.jpg



You have the worst desktop i have ever seen. its so untidy (dont know how to say it). make a folder called games and move all games shortcuts there. it makes your computer look better

EDIT: You want a good game. Play mass effect, THE BEST FUCKING GAME EVAR


----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2009)

if your so happy with your current single-core ,why do you even bother getting others...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> You need glasses dude  87-20 = 67 is the price... The cheapest at Best Buy doesn't mean the cheapest at the egg...
> 
> Best way to compare is to choose a card at random and look at lowest prices in each
> 
> ...


No, the price is 67-20 = 47. Newegg lists the price BEFORE the mir.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2009)

when i posted that it was 87-20  but now its 67-20

I have been here long enough to know that newegg posts like that lol... actually, anybody could see the 47$ in say below the price (after MIR it says)

I do have glasses but they arent that bad


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> when i posted that it was 87-20  but now its 67-20



Ahh, I see. They were probably updating the site, as it was $67 from the time he made his first post.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2009)

I think they changed the price o 67$ after MIR briefly lol

oh and post 145 "its back at 47$ !! so your glasses are good "

I wonder how u2k will be shocked going from single to dual core... quad has little benefit for him compared to dual though...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 2, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Those prices are just as high as best buy. This is one example:
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0318887
> 
> ...



Thats online. There site and pricing in store is different. They have a fake version of the best buy website in store that pulls from the pricing in store to prevent contradictions in pricing.

Source: http://consumerist.com/search/best buy/

http://consumerist.com/consumer/bes...he-existence-of-its-secret-website-241097.php

http://consumerist.com/245216/update-best-buy-still-using-its-secret-website


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember not long ago you said PCIe was pointless to upgrade to...


----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember that too... says he was way happy with his current rig... and still says he is....


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 2, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Thats online. There site and pricing in store is different.


No its not , i was just at best buy 2 days ago, the price online is the same in the store. Some cards that are in the store also, is not even listed on the site, like the 4550 or the 9600GT low power GDDR3 version which is price at 111 dollars. 



n-ster said:


> I wonder how u2k will be shocked going from single to dual core...


I don't know, how much faster is my rig:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9170835&type=product&id=1218043607320

vs this rig:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9403585&type=product&id=1218099974329



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I remember not long ago you said PCIe was pointless to upgrade to...


I was caught up in the PCI world, But PCI is not bad, light to mid gaming cool, but overall PCIE is well a trillion times better. Now with every game i play now, i can play at max settings and game just fine


----------



## shevanel (Oct 2, 2009)

second link better but both still a waste of hard earned money.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0318185

lol


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0318185
> 
> lol



Thats not the same desktop, look a bit closer to the one over at best buy.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2009)

the one in bestbuy is only .3 quicker than the one in micro centre,but then again the one from best buy has better offer for extra 70 bucks it has 640GB hard drive storage while the one from microcentre is only 320GB. 640GB is normally 70bucks on its own no?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 3, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I was caught up in the PCI world, But PCI is not bad, light to mid gaming cool, but overall PCIE is well a trillion times better. Now with every game i play now, i can play at max settings and game just fine



Thats what we were trying to tell you before.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 3, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the one in bestbuy is only .3 quicker than the one in micro centre,but then again the one from best buy has better offer for extra 70 bucks it has 640GB hard drive storage while the one from microcentre is only 320GB. 640GB is normally 70bucks on its own no?



If it took $35 off the main price and added $70 on for the 640, then yes.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 3, 2009)

still a waste of money IMHO, but at least not as much as his single core was... or his PCI cards....


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 3, 2009)

Well folks i am going to buy my second pcie card in about 2 hours or so, wish me luck on a nice card. Might as well pick up a 400 or 500 watts PSU too, and some other goodies. 

Be back later with photos, um from scanning it from my printer( too cheap to buy a camera lol )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 3, 2009)

we all advice you not to buy a cheap brand psu.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Well they had a 4350 for 40 bucks, they had a 4550 for 59 dollars, they had a 4650 for 100 dollars, they had another 4650 for 59 dollars, only problem *" No Fan "* so i skip that, kept looking around, found a 4670 1GB by Sapphire for only 70 dollars total. So i bought that, but i have some questions:












#1 How much more powerful is this compared to my Galaxy 9500GT 1GB DDR2 card?
#2 Over at gpureview it only draws 58 w, even tho that may not be too accurate, so can 250 watts handle it?

#3 Keep it mind  , i ran a 2400 and a 8400gs and a 8500gt on my old p3 with a 90watts psu just fine. 

#4 last, Keep in mind, my 9500gt only draws 48 w and it works just fine


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 4, 2009)

largon said:


> edit: nvm
> This is almost like Monty Python - bizarre and funny. But there's that nasty feeling there's something horribly wrong with all this. It's like something leaked into our reality from some twisted alternate reality.




Very strange indeed.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy crap





This card is a beast. One question






What is the low core and memory clock thing about?????????


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 4, 2009)

Does your driver drop to 2D mode?  Nvidia's do if your not running anything intensive.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> No its not , i was just at best buy 2 days ago, the price online is the same in the store. Some cards that are in the store also, is not even listed on the site, like the 4550 or the 9600GT low power GDDR3 version which is price at 111 dollars.
> 
> 
> I don't know, how much faster is my rig:
> ...



Pci was meant for gamers in the pre 2000 era. Its not for gaming any more, even for the litest gaming. Pci is only for addon cards.



u2konline said:


> Well they had a 4350 for 40 bucks, they had a 4550 for 59 dollars, they had a 4650 for 100 dollars, they had another 4650 for 59 dollars, only problem *" No Fan "* so i skip that, kept looking around, found a 4670 1GB by Sapphire for only 70 dollars total. So i bought that, but i have some questions:
> 
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/picture-i7W6R.jpg
> 
> ...




1 - say up to 20% on most games, 10% on nvidia games. Thats why you shouldnt buy two cards from nvidia and ati but just one good.



u2konline said:


> Holy crap
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/10/03/8xq.png
> 
> This card is a beast. One question
> ...



it lowers the core clock for save energy. Pretty much anithing on the 4xxx series do that


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> 1 - say up to 20% on most games, 10% on nvidia games. Thats why you shouldnt buy two cards from nvidia and ati but just one good.


Well i just like having and buying more then one card. Now that i have a 9500GT and 4670 thats it for this rig and the rig i am buying to replace this one with. For my secondary rig, i am buying a 9800gt and a radeon card, even tho at this point what ati card i am buying , because the last non power connector ati card is well a 4670. So who knows what i am buying. 



LittleLizard said:


> It lowers the core clock for save energy. Pretty much anithing on the 4xxx series do that


Very nice, thanks. Everything is working fine, even tho i had to disable that stupid ATI audio high definition crap, it was slowing stuff down. 

PEACE


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Very nice, thanks. Everything is working fine, even tho i had to disable that stupid ATI audio high definition crap, it was slowing stuff down.
> 
> PEACE



If you didnt know THERE IS A THANKS BUTTON!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is what i notice so far with this card, temps go from 50-71c, when playing a game, but then drops back down to 47c or 50c on idle. Is this bad or good?
Its also kinda warm in my house


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Here is what i notice so far with this card, temps go from 50-71c, when playing a game, but then drops back down to 47c or 50c on idle. Is this bad or good?
> Its also kinda warm in my house



it is a well known fact that almost all cards on the 4xxx series using a stock cooler will heat a lot. i remember when the 4850 came out that all people complained about high temps. the rv7xx are made to work at high temps, so its just fine.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea it does cool down quick, which is nice. Thanks for all the help. Gaming is amazing with both cards. 
Peace


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Here is what i notice so far with this card, temps go from 50-71c, when playing a game, but then drops back down to 47c or 50c on idle. Is this bad or good?
> Its also kinda warm in my house



its normal. Try upping the fan speed in CCC? That could help alot


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 4, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its normal. Try upping the fan speed in CCC? That could help alot



if its the card from the photo then no as it has a 2 pin fan. its not adjustable


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

I had to unlock it, but how do i locked it back, or just uncheck when i don't want to use it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2009)

by pressing the lock pad


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

I did, nothing happen. Seems to be unlocked for good, but i guess its fine as along as i don't check mark it. 
Question, if i upped the fan a bit, this is not like OC, so i am safe right?

In other news, amazing i can get up to 100fps in crysis at 1280x1024 AAX2, all high to medium settings( with only post and volumetric on medium ). 40-100fps. So it seems i get about a 20% 30% performance increase over my 9500GT, which is pretty cool.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I did, nothing happen. Seems to be unlocked for good, but i guess its fine as along as i don't check mark it.
> 
> In other news, amazing i can get up to 100fps in crysis at 1280x1024 AAX2, all high to medium settings( with only post and volumetric on medium ). 40-100fps.



no sh1t? was that max FPS? or avg?  cmon you're not serious right? or is that a typo? you meant 4-10fps?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah i think its a typo error,no way you could of gotten that type of FPS with his desktop :S
I can barely get 30-50 with just medium high settings with no AA on 1280x1024 with my desktop
My average on my desktop on medium to high setting is around 26-40 and max is 50


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

Be right back.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah i think its a typo error,no way you could of gotten that type of FPS with your desktop :S



he looks like he's dreaming coz as far as I remember when I still had my 9600GT it avg around 25 on high don't mind very high its below 20 fps  . I guess on medium it could be around 30-40 fps. 40-100 fps on high/mid settings on that machine? no way! wtf?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 4, 2009)

100 only looking at the skies haha , anyways, here are 2, at 40-60 at these settings:

*settings*







*2 benchmarks*







Overall this game moves fast


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 4, 2009)

u2k has always stretched his Crysis benches and pisses everyone off in the process.  HD 4670 is the best or close to the best that you can do without using a power connector, so you should be happy with that for now.(9800GT is a little better if you can find a low power model)  Your CPU is bottlenecking the card BTW.

If you don't like your core and memory clock speeds downscaling for 2D mode, then you could use RBE (Radeon Bios Editor) from TechPowerUp and flash the BIOS to have constant 3D mode default speeds like I did.  That probably isn't the type of thing you would embrace though.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 4, 2009)

he's def not picky. I wish I could play games @ 1280x1024 on medium and be content. I might have more money than I do.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 4, 2009)

u2konline said:


> HOLY CRAP, I am playing L4D at 1280x1024 AFX16, AAX2, Very high to High to low settings and getting a solid 40-60 fps, it never drops below 40. Now i see what i have been missing out all these years. OH MAN THIS IS AMAZING.



LOL.

No your not.

U couldnt play Street Fighter on the SNES emulator at a solid 40-60FPS with that card. And as for your Crysis benches. I dont believe you and nobody else seems to believe u either. The reason for this is that we are all very aware of how badly Crysis runs on machines several orders of magnitude more powerful than the pop-tart toaster set-up that you claim to be running those benches on.

Why dont you find something better to do with your time than posting reams and reams of total misinformation on the internet?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 4, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> LOL.
> 
> No your not.
> 
> U couldnt play Street Fighter on the SNES emulator at a solid 40-60FPS with that card.



Lol, I know you are being sarcastic, but you can play SNES emulators with onboard graphics at 60 FPS.  I know because I used to do that.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 4, 2009)

T3kl0rd said:


> Lol, I know you are being sarcastic, but you can play SNES emulators with onboard graphics at 60 FPS.  I know because I used to do that.



Of course. 

But honestly, the guy is running a low-end pos gfx card with an Athlon 2000 and a 250 PSU, and coming on the internet and telling everyone a big lot of crap about how his pop-tart-toaster set-up has L4D, Crysis running superslick, all high settings with 2FSAA etc etc.

I dont why, but that inherently pisses me off and I actually feel strong disdain for the opening poster.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> Of course.
> 
> But honestly, the guy is running a low-end pos gfx card with an Athlon 2000 and a 250 PSU, and coming on the internet and telling everyone a big lot of crap about how his pop-tart-toaster set-up has L4D, Crysis running superslick, all high settings with 2FSAA etc etc.
> 
> I dont why, but that inherently pisses me off and I actually feel strong disdain for the opening poster.



hey Mat the cat its the internet?? people can say whatever they want but yeah i'm not going get involve with his benches or system anymore.
Let him waste his money


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 4, 2009)

For everyone that is picking on the OP's Crysis performance.
Do any of you realized that he is running *Crysis in DX9*?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 4, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> I dont why, but that inherently pisses me off and I actually feel strong disdain for the opening poster.



You aren't the first, believe me.



kurosagi01 said:


> hey Mat the cat its the internet?? people can say whatever they want but yeah i'm not going get involve with his benches or system anymore.
> Let him waste his money



This all we can do in reality without debasing ourselves.  Although reading his posts makes you want to do this at times. ->



Zubasa said:


> For everyone that is picking on the OP's Crysis performance.
> Do any of you realized that he is running *Crysis in DX9*?



Haven't seen comparison benches, but DX9 shouldn't be dramatically better than DX10 IMO, especially on u2k's rig.


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey Mat the cat its the internet?? people can say whatever they want but yeah i'm not going get involve with his benches or system anymore.
> Let him waste his money



I know time-wasters like him in real life. And until you recognise them as total time-wasters, guess what happens?

Thats right, they waste your time with their absolute bull$hit account of things which they swear is straight up etc etc.

But yeah, its the internet and people can say what they like. So I can say the guys a twat.




Zubasa said:


> For everyone that is picking on the OP's Crysis performance.
> Do any of you realized that he is running *Crysis in DX9*?



Crysis DX9 on all/mostly high settings with 2FSAA would bring my system too its knees. I played through Crysis DX9 with everything on High with FSAA disabled (present rig displayed) and I was running it usually around 30-40FPS, but sometimes much lower. When the action heated up, I would drop to around 20 FPS sometimes. As soon as you turn on FSAA in Crysis the frames come screeching to a grinding halt and the game becomes a slide show. Yet this clown is trying to convince everyone that he has the game flying on a £45 gfx card and PC parts you could probably salvage from your local municipal skip.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 4, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> Crysis DX9 on all/mostly high settings with 2FSAA would bring my system too its knees. I played through Crysis DX9 with everything on High with FSAA disabled (present rig displayed) and I was running it usually around 30-40FPS, but sometimes much lower. When the action heated up, I would drop to around 20 FPS sometimes. As soon as you turn on FSAA in Crysis the frames come screeching to a grinding halt and the game becomes a slide show. Yet this clown is trying to convince everyone that he has the game flying on a £45 gfx card and PC parts you could probably salvage from your local municipal skip.


Crysis is a very memory intensive game.
At 1680x1050 your HD 4870 512MB is running out of frame buffer,
on the other hand that guy is running 1280x1024, and there is no way he is running out of frame buffer @DX9.
DX9 texture sizes are much much smaller than DX10 textures.

When a card runs out of memory it take a massive performance hit.
A HD 4670 is around half as powerful as a 4870 and it manages *22 FPS in Cryss DX9* @1280x1024 with 2xAA all set to High


----------



## shevanel (Oct 4, 2009)

unklonline must have gotten the only optimized copy of crysis available.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 4, 2009)

Nah, he is just taking screenshot at some camera angle where the FPS is actually playable. 
Those screenshots really does not prove anything.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2009)

shevanel said:


> unklonline must have gotten the only optimized copy of crysis available.



is there such thing?


----------



## MatTheCat (Oct 4, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Nah, he is just taking screenshot at some camera angle where the FPS is actually playable.
> Those screenshots really does not prove anything.



Oh right, so you do actually see thru the bull$hit. I realise that Crysis performs a lot better a lower resolutions......but not so much that u2konline could run it with his p.o.s system.

Yeah, I know very well that he has ran about looking at the sky more or less in order to get that benchmark, and then took the screenshot when he is kind of looking straight ahead, albeit with a lot of empty space in front of him. The lowest frame rate reading of 15 is very telling and much more like what he could expect when playing the game for real as an average, with it dipping down to as low as 5FPS and/or slideshow stuff when the action heats up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 4, 2009)

I could run Crysis on my 7900GS 256mb x2 4600+ 1gb ram everything on high no AA or AF @1280x1024 and got 20-28fps but U2k is getting better then my  x2 4850e@3ghz 2gb ram and voltmoded and overclocked 8800GT at the same res so i got to call bullshit


----------



## shevanel (Oct 4, 2009)

whoa, of course. You really think I beleive a 9500gt would pull 60fps?

let me tell you.. 

I came back to pc's about 4 months ago or so..

The last time I had a top end pc was when the 6800gt was new and exspenisve, FX-55's were $1000 and AMD 3500+ was the budget/performer chip to have.

When I came back I bought a 9400gt.. (totally got fooled into 1gb ram vs 128bit bus)

and bought crysis with it..

Lets just say $1000 later and several GTX's swapped around I still can't play crysis maxxed out.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> is there such thing?



nope, but there are mods that enhance, both performance and graphic quality (yes, that possible on crysis)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 4, 2009)

MatTheCat said:


> Oh right, so you do actually see thru the bull$hit. I realise that Crysis performs a lot better a lower resolutions......but not so much that u2konline could run it with his p.o.s system.
> 
> Yeah, I know very well that he has ran about looking at the sky more or less in order to get that benchmark, and then took the screenshot when he is kind of looking straight ahead, albeit with a lot of empty space in front of him. The lowest frame rate reading of 15 is very telling and much more like what he could expect when playing the game for real as an average, with it dipping down to as low as 5FPS and/or slideshow stuff when the action heats up.



yeah i believe you too,i think he should jump straight into a location where theres action and watch his magic FPS drop


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Oct 5, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I am buying my second pcie card this weekend, a 4550 and a 4650 is on my list, but before i go to best buy i am going somewhere else first, so i guess i will let you guys know what i get Sat Night.  As for the PSU upgrade, really no need if i only buy video cards that are low power. I do have a backup PSU, 350 and i could pick up a second PSU maybe 500, but i have no plans to remove the PSU that shipped with this computer.
> 
> And to point out something, when i was using my P3, everyone said a 6200 and that 2400 and 8400gs will be too much on the 90watts PSU that is in the rig, and well everyone was wrong about that, that p3 is still working and it has the 8400gs in it, along with the same PSU that came with the computer back in 2000 and its going on 2010. So as long as i keep it low power cards only, i think i am safe and i never do any OC.
> 
> ...


I think someone needs to explain what he meant.   You said why get a triple core when a quad core is better?  Well, everyone tells you TO GET SOMETHING GOOD AND ALL YOU ****ING DO IS SETTLE FOR CRAP!!!!


----------



## n-ster (Oct 5, 2009)

Just let him waste is money and give his $$ to the billionaires while he thinks he is helping the poor employees guys... Oh annd when there will be a thread about his PSU that suddenly killed his computer parts we could say "I told you so!" 

No offense u2k


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 5, 2009)

Back in the day I had a Pentium D with a 7950GX2 all on a cheapo 400watt. Games played a little funny and one day the PSU caught fire and I had to blow on it to get the fire to go out. Nothing except the PSU died.  My point is that sometimes when PSU's go out they don't take anything with them.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 5, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Back in the day I had a Pentium D with a 7950GX2 all on a cheapo 400watt. Games played a little funny and one day the PSU caught fire and I had to blow on it to get the fire to go out. Nothing except the PSU died.  My point is that *sometimes* when PSU's go out they don't take anything with them.



I have had 3 PSUs go and take almost the complete rig out. So sometimes you do get lucky and have nothing killed. BTW it seems that video cards are the first thing to get killed in my case


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a question, i am looking for a fan to cool off my card a bit, which fan do you think is the best from this list:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...#0##1c~~ncabcat0507007##0##c&pagetype=listing



T3kl0rd said:


> Your CPU is bottlenecking the card BTW.



LOL i highly doubt that, when i am getting a solid 40-80fps to 100fps in bioshock with ease at max settings at 1280x1024. Any game i play now with my 9500GT or 4670 runs perfect at max setting or near it, so i really doubt my 4670 or even my 9500gt is being bottleneck by my amazing single core processor. Every game runs superior dude.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I have a question, i am looking for a fan to cool off my card a bit, which fan do you think is the best from this list:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...#0##1c~~ncabcat0507007##0##c&pagetype=listing
> 
> 
> ...



the dynex fans are all yateloon rebadges so i would just get one of them no idea what you plan on doing with it unless u just plan on putting it on the 80mm cse fan hole in the back


----------



## n-ster (Oct 5, 2009)

u2konline said:


> is [not] being bottleneck *by my amazing single core processor*. Every game runs superior dude.



First of all, it runs superior because before the GPU wasn't good before.. now it is um... better than before, so everything runs better, but not to its full potential... That single core sucks dude... AND GIMME A BREAK... YOUR AMAZING SINGLE CORE OMG


----------



## cdawall (Oct 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> First of all, it runs superior because before the GPU wasn't good before.. now it is um... better than before, so everything runs better, but not to its full potential... That single core sucks dude... AND GIMME A BREAK... YOUR AMAZING SINGLE CORE OMG



instead of buying 3 dozen shitty GPOU's he could just order this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103716

$60 2.6ghz dual core drop in upgrade for the emachines


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 5, 2009)

u2konline said:


> LOL i highly doubt that, when i am getting a solid 40-80fps to 100fps in bioshock with ease at max settings at 1280x1024. Any game i play now with my 9500GT or 4670 runs perfect at max setting or near it, so i really doubt my 4670 or even my 9500gt is being bottleneck by my amazing single core processor. Every game runs superior dude.



well i would love to no how u do it man coz my set up doesnt do that well


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> First of all, it runs superior because before the GPU wasn't good before.. now it is um... better than before, so everything runs better, but not to its full potential... That single core sucks dude... AND GIMME A BREAK... YOUR AMAZING SINGLE CORE OMG



Yeah, your games run way better now that you are using a modern video card, but like you not understanding the difference between PCI and PCI-e, you don't understand how your single core CPU is holding back your GPU performance.  

I am in the same boat with my P4 and HD 3850 AGP.  I know my GPU can do so much more but I can't see it because of my slow processor. (and my old slow Windows XP install with tons of ancient crap in the background)


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 5, 2009)

T3kl0rd said:


> Yeah, your games run way better now that you are using a modern video card, but like you not understanding the difference between PCI and PCI-e, you don't understand how your single core CPU is holding back your GPU performance.
> 
> I am in the same boat with my P4 and HD 3850 AGP.  I know my GPU can do so much more but I can't see it because of my slow processor. (and my old slow Windows XP install with tons of ancient crap in the background)



same thing here with mine


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 5, 2009)

I love each single "amazing core" of my i7...


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 5, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> well i would love to no how u do it man coz my set up doesnt do that well


Maybe buy a prebuilt computer, add a video card and stop OC(keep everything at stock). Just a thought. 



cdawall said:


> instead of buying 3 dozen shitty GPOU's he could just order this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103716
> $60 2.6ghz dual core drop in upgrade for the emachines


I like things simple ok, buy a computer, add a card, boom slam jam wham i am gaming. 



cdawall said:


> the dynex fans are all yateloon rebadges so i would just get one of them no idea what you plan on doing with it unless u just plan on putting it on the 80mm cse fan hole in the back


Nevermind, my card only goes up to 60-70c when playing certain games, because i just played 2 games Sonic DX and Alpha prime and the card only went up to 53c.  



n-ster said:


> But not to its full potentia


Wait what? Full potential?
Every game i have tested so far, 1280x1024 Max settings or Near it meaning AAX2 or AAX4 runs between 30-60 frames and more, thats more then enough potential for me. Bioshock for example at max settings 1280x1024 40-115fps. Avg around 40-80.


----------



## Flyordie (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok dude... post a screenshot of your game settings so I can replicate it... please, and thank you.
--
I play Crysis Warhead @ 1440x900 @ "Gamer" on my HD4850 (see specs) and it would barely muster 30 FPS... however, I will wait for the screens to issue my "stamp".


----------



## MN12BIRD (Oct 5, 2009)

80-100 FPS in Bioshock on extra high 1280x1024 on your single core/9500GT my ass.

Fuck this guy is so full of shit.  I ignored all your other "claims" in Crysis but common.  No one is ever going to believe anything you ever say again.  You know that right?  Your single core is like one of the LOWEST CPU's AMD makes.  Its only "superior" to like an old P4 chip!

You keep saying "every game I play on my single core 9500GT runs on extra high" well you clearly aren't playing games like RE5, Crysis, Far Cry 2 etc.  That or once again your full of shit and consider 15 FPS to be awesome. 

The only way you get 80FPS in Bioshock at extra high is if you're looking at the floor and in Crysis when your looking straight up into the sky lol.  Seriously what are you using to measure your frame rate?


----------



## MK4512 (Oct 5, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Maybe buy a prebuilt computer, add a video card and stop OC(keep everything at stock). Just a thought.
> 
> 
> I like things simple ok, buy a computer, add a card, boom slam jam wham i am gaming.
> ...



That sounds like BS to me. I have a 17" CRT Monitor and Game at 1280x1024, and my computer is pretty close to yours (A little worse) but there is no way that you could ever run Bioshock at 115 fps with AA and Max Settings. Not with that computer. Resolution makes a difference, but it doesn't make that big a difference.

Edit: Heres the system requirements for Bioshock, decide for yourself if he can run this at full...

*Recommended Requirements*
CPU – Intel Core 2 Duo processor
System RAM – 2GB
Video card – DX9 – Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 512MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT or better) / DX10 – NVIDIA GeForce 8600 or better
Sound Card – Sound Blaster X-Fi series (Optimized for use with Creative Labs EAX ADVANCED HD 4.0 or EAX ADVANCED HD 5.0 compatible sound cards)


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 5, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Ok dude... post a screenshot of your game settings so I can replicate itplease, and thank you.





MN12BIRD said:


> 80-100 FPS in Bioshock on extra high 1280x1024 on your single core/9500GT my ass.





MN12BIRD said:


> You keep saying "every game I play on my single core 9500GT runs on extra high"



Well i am not using my 9500GT right now, i was, but i just bought a new card like last night and i am using my 4670 to run these latest benchmarks:

*video*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y8mv5upFtg


















My Galaxy 9500GT can run Bioshock at the same settings 30-65.



Flyordie said:


> I play Crysis Warhead @ 1440x900 @ "Gamer" on my HD4850 (see specs) and it would barely muster 30 FPS... however, I will wait for the screens to issue my "stamp".


Well i only game at 1280x1024 and i will do some benchmarks with Warhead with my 4670 later at all gamer settings and see how it goes. Play at 1280x1024 please to make it even alright. 



MN12BIRD said:


> Well you clearly aren't playing games like RE5, Crysis, Far Cry 2 etc.  That or once again your full of shit and consider 15 FPS to be awesome.


I don't have RE5 and Far cry 2 sorry. And for the last time i am not using my 9500GT right now.



MN12BIRD said:


> The only way you get 80FPS in Bioshock at extra high


Extra High? Well i am playing the demo, all i see is high settings and every visual option is on which i can set on on DX9. And no i do not get 80fps looking at the floor, i get around 115 just walking around in one of the levels right after the girl gets hit and her buddy comes in to help. That whole scene stays around 50btw.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 5, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> same thing here with mine





u2konline said:


> Maybe buy a prebuilt computer, add a video card and stop OC(keep everything at stock). Just a thought.



Very funny u2k ste2425 build kills yours by far no offence.

ste2425 i think what you need is a better CPU


----------



## Melvis (Oct 6, 2009)

Well i just did a screen shot of crysis at the "same" settings as what u2konline used and at the same spot as well and this is what i got.

Judge for yourself!!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure you have the same settings, i have this game at these settings:
With my 4670.

http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysissettings-YthjZ.jpg
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysissettings-YthjZ.jpg










Here is a video also at the same settings, fraps limit is 30, so it says around 15-20.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iozJEJnwfpY


----------



## Melvis (Oct 6, 2009)

u2konline said:


> You sure you have the same settings, i have this game at these settings:
> With my 4670.
> 
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysissettings-YthjZ.jpg
> ...



Sorry that was against your 9500GT from the first page not your 4670


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 6, 2009)

Melvis said:


> Sorry that was against your 9500GT from the first page not your 4670



This is with my 9500GT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YTXqJ8lAwo

Very similar performance to my 4670, even tho the 4670 plays it better at higher settings.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 6, 2009)

u2konline said:


> This is with my 9500GT
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YTXqJ8lAwo
> 
> Very similar performance to my 4670, even tho the 4670 plays it better at higher settings.



Well i ran my system at the settings you have for the 4670 and i get 31FPS and with 2XAA it kills it to 14FPS


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 6, 2009)

Warhead doesn't seem to be a problem also. All gamer settings , but sound and post on the lowest, at 1280x1024 NO AA. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljRJoyD-d-I

I do notice that putting AA and recording is a pain, but putting AA on when just playing is fine, even tho it kills fps about 5% or so


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 6, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It pays off to upgrade your PC



actually it costs lol


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 6, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> Very funny u2k ste2425 build kills yours by far no offence.
> 
> ste2425 i think what you need is a better CPU



you have just made me a very happy man haha

an i am i think im goin for a E6300 which may not be as big and beefy is most ppls 17's but its a great upgradefor what i have now


----------



## cdawall (Oct 6, 2009)

my view on the whole thing....

Athlon 64 3000+@2ghz
2x512mb DDR400@2.5-3-3-7
7800GS



cdawall said:


> my old rig managed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lots pretty pictures on a card thats not a huge deal slower than yours and yet way lower performance?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 6, 2009)

would you guys like to see what my overclocked 7900GS can do? If so later i will put it in and get crisis. if you didn't know the 7900GS(OCed) is almost the same as the 9500GT(stock)


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 6, 2009)

Only probem is that you can't turn AA on with HDR lighting.
Well. you can turn it on but the card is not actually doing any AA.
This applies to all Geforce 7 series.


----------



## hat (Oct 7, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Be back later with photos, um from scanning it from my printer( too cheap to buy a camera lol )



So let me get this straight. You buy two video cards at a time, both with similar performance (i.e. 8400GS and 2400PRO), yet you're too cheap for a camera?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 7, 2009)

he buys a lot of useless stuff when with that $$ he could have had a great rig :shadedshu


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 7, 2009)

heres what my rig does at your settings





















































an my favorite




(you can even see his brains on the sand!!!!!)

take from this want you will


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 8, 2009)

hat said:


> So let me get this straight. You buy two video cards at a time, both with similar performance (i.e. 8400GS and 2400PRO), yet you're too cheap for a camera?


Don't forget the galaxy 9500gt and sapphire 4670. 
Guess i am too lazy to buy one i guess, or maybe because i really have no need to buy one at this time. 



n-ster said:


> he buys a lot of useless stuff when with that $$ he could have had a great rig :shadedshu


Actually my single core is a great rig , maybe not great to you, but if i can play any game at max or near max and still get a soild 30-60frames, well seems to be great to me. 

*ste2425:*

I guess thats pretty good, even tho weird numbers at times , you seem to get slightly higher then me, but in other times you don't. hmmmmm


----------



## n-ster (Oct 8, 2009)

he has a 4850... and a dual core... how come he doesnt even get your numbers??

what you don't understand is either that with the $$ you spent you could have gotten a MUCH BETTER rig OR you could get a rig thats BETTER than yours, with less $$


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 8, 2009)

n-ster said:


> he has a 4850... and a dual core... how come he doesnt even get your numbers??


He is isn't using XP, but i am sure he will get better performance if he was. I am using Win 7, so i will see how warhead or crysis runs later today. There is a big difference in performance from XP vs Vista or Win 7. So i will have benchmarks later today using my 4670 in win7. 



n-ster said:


> What you don't understand is either that with the $$ you spent you could have gotten a MUCH BETTER rig OR you could get a rig thats BETTER than yours, with less $$


The total amount of money i spent on this rig:

Emachine  = 314
Galaxy 9500 = 84
Sapphire 4670 = 70 
 - " 468 " 

I am replacing this rig with a Dual core, so most likely judging from best buy selection i am going to spend around 350 for a dual core. Or i will spend around 450. Doesn't matter what sort of rig i buy, or how much i spend, gaming is just where i want it to be. Max out or near it at 1280x1024 30-60 + , so i don't see what the problem is, i don't want the best rig out there. Never been that way , i just wanted something that can run my games good, which now it does.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 8, 2009)

u2konline said:


> He is isn't using XP, but i am sure he will get better performance if he was. I am using Win 7, so i will see how warhead or crysis runs later today. There is a big difference in performance from XP vs Vista or Win 7. So i will have benchmarks later today using my 4670 in win7.
> 
> 
> s.



but dude come on that realy carnt create a 20fps (in some of urpics) difference


----------



## n-ster (Oct 8, 2009)

But the thing is you keep your PCs for a long time, you want to be more futureproof... and you don't care how much you spend? Then I'll send same day ship whatever you want for a PC and you pay me double ok?

when you count how much you spent don't forget tax, idk if you counted tax... but after the dual-core purchase, you will be spending a total of 800-900$  I mean, you could have gotten a rig that is miles better than your future dual core and single core combined for 500$ at the time you bought that single-core...

even if you didn't want to build, if your comfortable buying used, TPU had great deals... remember I think we were trying to push you to buy Xazax PC or something? 

EVEN IF YOU WEREN'T COMFORTABLE BUYING USED! we offered at some point to build your comp free of charge!!! But you refused?? 

We were ready to go miles for you u2k, and you didn't even take our gift. even for 350$ we could have gotten you a pretty good rig at the time you bought that single-core...


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

I got one of Xazax rigs, its grand!

Would of been pretty good for you actually.

I think he was asking 400 for it, not including screen.

A fair amount of it is actually sitting next to me in my mothers Antec 900 XD


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 8, 2009)

n-ster said:


> But the thing is you keep your PCs for a long time, you want to be more futureproof... and you don't care how much you spend? Then I'll send same day ship whatever you want for a PC and you pay me double ok?
> 
> when you count how much you spent don't forget tax, idk if you counted tax... but after the dual-core purchase, you will be spending a total of 800-900$  I mean, you could have gotten a rig that is miles better than your future dual core and single core combined for 500$ at the time you bought that single-core...
> 
> ...



completely agree. when he buy his dual core, he will say OMFG its so fast, why i didnt buy XazaX triple core for cheap.

If he prefers to give money to the people that have money instead of giving it to the ones who need it then fine. Also he game at low res, thats why he got nice framerates, BUT there is no fucking way he could get THOSE framerates. I say try mass effect. If he gets at 1280*1024 more than 50fps with everything on high i will suicide and im talking seriously!!


----------



## n-ster (Oct 8, 2009)

EDIT: Actually, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92952


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 8, 2009)

i'm installing crysis right now and i'll do the same settings and i'll show you what fps i'll have with my desktop


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 8, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i'm installing crysis right now and i'll do the same settings and i'll show you what fps i'll have with my desktop



ave a look at my first shots, there the setting man


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well theres my screenshots and when i fire my FPS is around that too


----------



## bigtye (Oct 9, 2009)

lol it's like a man brought up on dried bread all his life has just discovered steak.

Enjoy your new gear u2konline. Happy gaming!

Tye


----------



## Wile E (Oct 9, 2009)

I say he's using a modded Crysis to mess with everyone, or he actually has much better hardware than he claims. Either way, he's just a troll. /unsubscribe


----------



## hat (Oct 9, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Guess i am too lazy to buy one i guess, or maybe because i really have no need to buy one at this time



You're too lazy to buy a camera yet you're not too lazy to swap out between 2 different low-end video cards because one gives you better performance in a particular game than another? You say you have no need for a camera, yet you end up -scanning- hardware that you buy because people ask you for pics?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is my latest Bioshock video with my 9500GT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM8mI6Iejo0

The 9500gt did not perform as well in XP, like it does in Win 7, so thats why i got the performance increase. 



hat said:


> You're too lazy to buy a camera yet you're not too lazy to swap out between 2 different low-end video cards because one gives you better performance in a particular game than another? You say you have no need for a camera, yet you end up -scanning- hardware that you buy because people ask you for pics?


Whats wrong with scanning hardware? 



bigtye said:


> Enjoy your new gear u2konline. Happy gaming!


Thanks  



Wile E said:


> I say he's using a modded Crysis to mess with everyone, or he actually has much better hardware than he claims. Either way, he's just a troll. /unsubscribe


Um no
[url]http://www.imagenerd.com/thumbnails/th_2009-10-09_114555-JKCR7.jpg[/URL]


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a tiny picture there on the end.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2009)

can't see anything in that last link


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 9, 2009)

Clearly the performance he gets is dubious, but come on just leave him be in his own dream world  as long as he doesn't tell people its "fact" and should buy this or that low end hardware he can say what ever performance he gets and we can just ignore it.
CLEARLY no one can get that performance from full options Bioshock and Crysis, its obvious so stop playing troll with him.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 9, 2009)

u2konline said:


> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/2009-10-09_125655-AtxGx.jpg



that clearly doesn't show you did do any mods on crysis and so on..
Let me quote your youtube:


> Recording 24-31
> Without Fraps = WOW, 50-100fps. I am getting like 100fps in most areas just walking around.
> If this is how my 9500GT plays it, wonder how my 4670 runs it, well i am using my 4670 again, and i get between 75-120fps.


thats called bragging there..


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Clearly the performance he gets is dubious, but come on just leave him be in his own dream world  as long as he doesn't tell people its "fact" and should buy this or that low end hardware he can say what ever performance he gets and we can just ignore it.
> CLEARLY no one can get that performance from full options Bioshock and Crysis, its obvious so stop playing troll with him.



this mans completally right


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 10, 2009)

I do not have a sound card at the moment, so there is massive massive sound problems going on in the crysis demo, so performance is off a bit, these are some benchmarks with my 4670 at 1280x1024 all high(water/etc) to very high(physics/texture/object/shaders) to low(sound/volumetic) dx10. Sound card may fix the sound problems, which i will add soon. 
















MilkyWay said:


> Clearly the performance he gets is dubious


Believe what you like i guess. 



MilkyWay said:


> CLEARLY no one can get that performance from full options Bioshock and Crysis.


I have said all along that Crysis or warhead was never demanding, now of course i am playing at 1280x1024, you guys are playing at much higher resolutions, even so, crysis was never demanding IMO. Bioshock runs perfectly even with dx10 and all settings on, the game moves and runs just fine. You don't need a hardcore rig to game dude.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 10, 2009)

the only results i believe are the bioshock ones (played all high me also and have good fps) BUT Crysis is the hell of a requiring game, your pc shouldnt give more than 35 fps at most with all on high on 1280*1024. i have a core 2 duo and at 1024*768 got 30-40 frames WITH EVERYTHING ON LOW


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2009)

Well i did some testing with warhead, at 1280x1024 enthusiast to gamer to (minimum settings - sound and volumetic ) . It seems like with win 7 (or vista) recording crysis warhead or crysis is more demanding for some reason. The performance without recording is just fine, however the performance is about 25% worse in win 7 with my setup and cards from xp. Thats why i got great performance before using XP, now i get a performance from 15 - 35fps at the same mention above. So with the 9500gt or 4670 on my system, crysis runs good, but recording is well kinda impossible now at decent framerates. I do get around a solid 25-45fps at all gamer to mainstream settings at 1280x1024. But still recording is just too demanding. 

Crysis / warhead seems to be the only game that struggles when recording for some reason in win 7 or vista.

Anyways peace


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Whats wrong with scanning hardware?



Umm... the pics come out like utter shite?


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 11, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I do not have a sound card at the moment, so there is massive massive sound problems going on in the crysis demo, so performance is off a bit, these are some benchmarks with my 4670 at 1280x1024 all high(water/etc) to very high(physics/texture/object/shaders) to low(sound/volumetic) dx10. Sound card may fix the sound problems, which i will add soon.
> 
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-09_15-02-50-44-uBBPr.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-09_15-03-22-70-a2Slg.jpg
> ...



I'm by no means even attempting to troll your thread but this is just not at all possible without mods. I'm running a 4870x2 and a QX9770 oc @ 4.5ghz and I'm only getting around 45-55FPS if that, at 1920x1200 dx10 max settings with 4xAA. Their is no way in hell you are getting the fps your claiming with a legit install of crysis and no mods. I'm sorry bro but it just doesn't add up. 
Here's what you do put everything on ultra high settings and run it again at you current resolution and you will see your fps drop like a rock. You say in you opinion it's not demanding you'll find that when you run it maxed out with at least 4xAA that it is. I know for a fact your not being truthful because in your screen shots it shows DX10 custom HDR setting. What I want to see and everyone else is "DX10 Ultra High setting", and 4xAA then maby you can bragg and claim that crysis is not demanding. But then again it still appears that your running a modded game with the setting that you do have.
Seriously it don't even have to be on ultra high. PUT EVERYTHING ON HIGH and run it again. Post back when your done, but I must say I believe you've done ruined your rep with this thread.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 11, 2009)

Woody112 said:


> Post back when your done, but I must say I believe you've done ruined your rep with this thread.



Ruined his rep?  His rep *is* to make claims like this and make everyone angry at the impossibility of them.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't understand why people are fussing so much, I managed to enjoy crysis the first time round on a HD4550, everything on medium @ 1400x900 I was getting around 15 fps.


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I don't understand why people are fussing so much, I managed to enjoy crysis the first time round on a HD4550, everything on medium @ 1400x900 I was getting around 15 fps.



haha before i got ma 4850 i was playing crysis all on high with a hd 2800xt, or was it 2700xt but either way that was my first experience with the game haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 11, 2009)

I bet it was nice and smooth


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 11, 2009)

Woody112 said:


> But this is just not at all possible without mods. I'm running a 4870x2 and a QX9770 oc @ 4.5ghz and I'm only getting around 45-55FPS if that, at 1920x1200 dx10 max settings with 4xAA.


Wait, did you read that i was using DX9, because now that i am using Dx10 settings, well the performance is nowhere the same. Also, you sound like you are bragging , because i do not game at 1920x1200( i don't even use LCD Monitors )and if you are getting around a avg of 45-55fps at max settings ( very high ) with AAX4 at 1920x1200 what is the problem? 
Thanks for bragging.  



Woody112 said:


> Here's what you do put everything on ultra high settings and run it again at you current resolution and you will see your fps drop like a rock.



*Crysis Warhead 1280x1024 all enthusiast settings, DX10 / 4670 / avg of 15-25fps*

" Settings " 

http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/set-39q1K.jpg
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/set1-TMksb.jpg

" Benchmarks "

http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-11_08-41-39-54-kAmE6.jpg
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-11_08-42-09-30-R99jl.jpg
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-11_08-43-27-78-8SfuF.jpg
http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-11_01-38-10-77-g4t84.jpg



Woody112 said:


> I know for a fact your not being truthful because in your screen shots it shows DX10 custom HDR setting.


See above, because obviously you weren't reading a damn thing from the start, because i was using XP for all these benchmarks dude. 



hat said:


> Umm... the pics come out like utter shite?


Recommend me a cheap camera from best buy and i will go from there. 



pantherx12 said:


> I don't understand why people are fussing so much, I managed to enjoy crysis the first time round on a HD4550, everything on medium @ 1400x900 I was getting around 15 fps.


15fps is not playable to some people, now 15-30 solid is, but 15 all the time, nah. Drop down a resolution to 1280x1024 all high to medium and you should get around 20-30.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

here are a few cheap cams that will do the job 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9446771&type=product&id=1218106370505
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9266992&type=product&id=1218071905805 (have used that one personaly works great till you drop it once then it stops working)
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9329675&type=product&id=1218085896762
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9327089&type=product&id=1218085598212
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9480448&type=product&id=1218112954292


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 11, 2009)

I've got a 9800gt now so I get better FPS now dude cheers.

But I was just saying all the people calling bullshit are wrong to say so.

Also 15fps constant is not to bad, I find inconsistent FPS more anoying, for example with an HD4870 I had I was getting 25-50 fps and it annoyed me.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've got a 9800gt now so I get better FPS now dude cheers...
> 
> ...Also 15fps constant is not to bad, I find inconsistent FPS more anoying, for example with an HD4870 I had I was getting 25-50 fps and it annoyed me.



You went from a HD 4870 to a 9800GT?  That is a step down, sorry to hear that.  I would rather be annoyed with 25-50 FPS than a constant and constantly lower 15 FPS as well.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 11, 2009)

No I sold my AMD rig you see.

Had.

Phenom 2 905e
ASUS M4A79T Deluxe 
HD4870
Same ram as now but 4 gb
Cheap EZcool 700w psu (strata)
NZXT Apollo


I plan on getting a HD5850 or 70 eventually, want to get myself back into college first.

Selling most of my stuff now


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 11, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> haha before i got ma 4850 i was playing crysis all on high with a hd 2800xt, or was it 2700xt but either way that was my first experience with the game haha



Hey we all start somewhere. My first experience with crysis at launch was with a 8800gtx and later a 8800gt.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Hey we all start somewhere. My first experience with crysis at launch was with a 8800gtx and later a 8800gt.



my first experience with crysis was with a highly overclocked 7900GS @690/1000  played nicely around 25fps most of the time.haven't played it since then


----------



## DaveK (Oct 11, 2009)

When you buy a better video card you get better FPS, apparently.


----------



## theorw (Oct 11, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I do not have a sound card at the moment, so there is massive massive sound problems going on in the crysis demo, so performance is off a bit, these are some benchmarks with my 4670 at 1280x1024 all high(water/etc) to very high(physics/texture/object/shaders) to low(sound/volumetic) dx10. Sound card may fix the sound problems, which i will add soon.
> 
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-09_15-02-50-44-uBBPr.jpg
> http://www.imagenerd.com/uploads/crysis_2009-10-09_15-03-22-70-a2Slg.jpg
> ...



With the system of the specs i get this:

*25/8/2009 2:05:10 μμ - Vista
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1920x1080, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: Custom
Custom Quality Values: 
VolumetricEffects=VeryHigh
Texture=VeryHigh
ObjectDetail=VeryHigh
Sound=VeryHigh
Shadows=VeryHigh
Water=VeryHigh
Physics=VeryHigh
Particles=High
Shading=VeryHigh
PostProcessing=Medium
GameEffects=VeryHigh
 ==============================================================
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
    Play Time: 60.16s, Average FPS: 33.24
    Min FPS: 4.77 at frame 139, Max FPS: 51.35 at frame 887
    Average Tri/Sec: -10462737, Tri/Frame: -314721
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.91
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
    Play Time: 52.26s, Average FPS: 38.27
    Min FPS: 4.77 at frame 139, Max FPS: 57.20 at frame 996
    Average Tri/Sec: -11702651, Tri/Frame: -305793
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.00
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
    Play Time: 52.35s, Average FPS: 38.21
    Min FPS: 4.77 at frame 139, Max FPS: 57.20 at frame 996
    Average Tri/Sec: -11671488, Tri/Frame: -305476
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.00
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)*

There s no way u get the performance u are talking about with a 4670...and an ATHLON stock....
So quit talking B@llsh[t!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 11, 2009)

> He volt modded the 4670 and Dice cooling on it. The Athlon is OC'ed and it has LN2 cooling on it....



^^^^ Thats the only way.... of course they don't sell that stuff at Best Buy SSSOOOOO....


----------



## messenger77 (Oct 11, 2009)

u2konline said:


> No thats Crysis Demo.
> 
> More benchmarks, only difference now, i have shaders on high. Crysis is well playable now and i am enjoying it. This card is a beast and works really good with my system. See, nothing wrong with prebuilt computers, i just needed to move on to pcie.
> 
> ...



As long as it keeps you happy,don't care about the perf. all the best on your game


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 11, 2009)

i think were all taking it a bit too far, myself included, just back of gys nasty and sarcasting comments all flying in U2's way every other post whilst some of his claims i also do not agree with i dont think we should be treating him the way we are


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Recommend me a cheap camera from best buy and i will go from there.



Erm, I thought you said you were some hollywood actor... why do you need a "cheap" camera?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Oct 11, 2009)

Good cheap camera at Best Buy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9446771&type=product&id=1218106370505


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 11, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Wait, did you read that i was using DX9, because now that i am using Dx10 settings, well the performance is nowhere the same. Also, you sound like you are bragging , because i do not game at 1920x1200( i don't even use LCD Monitors )and if you are getting around a avg of 45-55fps at max settings ( very high ) with AAX4 at 1920x1200 what is the problem?
> Thanks for bragging.
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if your using DX9 or DX10 with all HIGH settings. DX10 only takes affect with ultra high settings which are not available with DX9. Bragging no, comparing, yes, it's constructive criticism so don't take it to heart. You posted back earlier in the thread that you were getting x&x pfs with all high settings but yet all your screen shots show custom HDR.  This is misrepresenting what your trying to say or prove. Imagine if a reviewer does a review with a new card and post that it gets what ever performance with all high settings yet you find that a couple of settings are on medium. The two that really affect performace at that, what would you think. That would be the same thing you were doing and now all of a sudden your saying your only getting 15-30 fps with warhead. Sorry bro but warhead is not as demanding as the first crysis. So something here is a miss.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 11, 2009)

theorw said:


> With the system of the specs i get this:
> 
> *25/8/2009 2:05:10 μμ - Vista
> Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
> ...



Thats kind of the point I was getting at. I don't have anything against him and I'm sure no one here does but this dude just needs to honestly represent his self. Looks as though he did with warhead.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 11, 2009)

hat said:


> Erm, I thought you said you were some hollywood actor... why do you need a "cheap" camera?



yeah i was thinking that too,just let him be


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 11, 2009)

im tempted to run the crysis original demo and see how it is on my system, well at least hes made me want to do that

lol at the troll spray pic, that was totally spot on


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 18, 2009)

I am buying a new video card ( 3rd one ) for my upcoming dual core i am buying the second week of nov. The video card i am buying first week of nov. Which is the better choice:

GT220
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9539699&type=product&id=1218121171430

XFX 9800GT
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9493327&type=product&id=1218113927129

The Dual core i am buying:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9541766&type=product&id=1218121455435

I think the PSU is either 300 or 350 or 400, not sure. The 9800GT is suppose to be the one with the non power connector.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

thats a normal 9800GT,the one that doesn't require power would have "EE" in the description which means energy efficent..so it don't require a power connector:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...800GT&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1218076082739
for $450 you can get yourself a tri-core instead of an dual core but do what you want


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 18, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Which is the better choice:...GT220...XFX 9800GT...



GT220 vs. 9800GT

9800GT has better specs and most likely performs better as well.  Glad you are getting a better video card and hopefully it will be the 9800GT.  I don't even know why they made the GT220, that looks useless IMO.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> thats a normal 9800GT,the one that doesn't require power would have "EE" in the description which means energy efficent..so it don't require a power connector:


Oh i see it now, thanks. I can find that pny card somewhere else for only 80 bucks. So i guess i will buy that instead of the GT.                                                                                                      



kurosagi01 said:


> for $450 you can get yourself a tri-core instead of an dual core but do what you want


I am actually only paying 300 for it, i sold all my PCI cards a few days ago haha, got a pretty good deal for them, only because i know the owner who worked at the pc shop which i sold them at. So only 300 dollars out of my pocket is going towards it. 

I sold my Jaton FX5200, 3dfuzion FX5500, Diamond 9250, Diamond 7000, EVGA 5200, BFG 8400GS, BFG 6200 OC edition, Visiontek 2400HD, EVGA 6200 for 175 bucks. 



T3kl0rd said:


> GT220 vs. 9800GT
> Glad you are getting a better video card and hopefully it will be the 9800GT.  I don't even know why they made the GT220, that looks useless IMO.


Thanks. My 9500gt and 4670 will be used in the Dual core. I am buying the 9800GT for my Quad core ( secondary rig ), which i am buying later this year. Thats what i meant to say. 
As for the GT220, i think its a pretty decent card, seems to be slightly more powerful then a 9500GT.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

the 8800GT/9800GT are indeed still one of the best mid-range gfx card out today still,you could probably max any game at 1280x1024 with them cards giving you have a fast CPU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the 8800GT/9800GT are indeed still one of the best mid-range gfx card out today still,you could probably max any game at 1280x1024 with them cards giving you have a fast CPU



i can max all my games out with my 8800GT@1280x1024 (granted that its overclocked(see specs) and volt-modded) and i only have a 5kBE@3ghz. BTW the 8800/9800GT is ALOT more powerful then the 9500GT not just alittle. It would almost be a night/day difference


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i can max all my games out with my 8800GT@1280x1024 (granted that its overclocked(see specs) and volt-modded) and i only have a 5kBE@3ghz. BTW the 8800/9800GT is ALOT more powerful then the 9500GT not just alittle. It would almost be a night/day difference



what cooler have you got on your 8800GT?


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 18, 2009)

well if you get those kinda results with the single core and the 9500 expect it to be a massive increase in power

i would be interested to see how the new system (obviously when you buy it) compares to the old one


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> well if you get those kinda results with the single core and the 9500 expect it to be a massive increase in power
> 
> i would be interested to see how the new system (obviously when you buy it) compares to the old one



meh i can't wait for his expression when he gets it "zomg its so amazinggg" ah well his buying a dual core first..not a quad


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> meh i can't wait for his expression when he gets it "zomg its so amazinggg" ah well his buying a dual core first..not a quad



+1, he will be. I MISSED THIS ALL THIS TIME, IM AN IDIOT. 

whatever, zotac makes goods 9800gt that are power efficient. And FOR GOD SAKE, UPGRADE THE FRIGGIN STOCK PSU OF YOUR NEW DUAL CORE (when u buy it obiously)


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> meh i can't wait for his expression when he gets it "zomg its so amazinggg" ah well his buying a dual core first..not a quad



The only reason im interested in it is because he is going to get a shock, you cant get what he claims for the old system hell its almost what i get on my system so what is he going to say that his new system is just as good as his old one? That he gets the same stuff, blah blah it was a waste of money upgrading.

I want to know his reaction and results! 

I know we should leave him alone (hell i even posted to do that) because its almost trolling but the new system puts a spanner in the works so to speak and it may prove he was fibbing or whatever.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> meh i can't wait for his expression when he gets it "zomg its so amazinggg" ah well his buying a dual core first..not a quad


I plan to have 2 computers, thats why i am buying a dual core and a Quad core. The dual core/my 9500GT/4670 and the Quad core/9800GT & A Radeon card. Not sure on what Radeon card, i am buying, kinda limited on options, unless i take a step backwards. 



MilkyWay said:


> well if you get those kinda results with the single core and the 9500 expect it to be a massive increase in power


Don't forget i have a Sapphire 4670 1gb gddr3 card which performs about 30% better over the 9500GT. 



kurosagi01 said:


> the 8800GT/9800GT are indeed still one of the best mid-range gfx card out today still,you could probably max any game at 1280x1024 with them cards giving you have a fast CPU


I can max out pretty much any game but Crysis and a few others(Batman) at 1280x1024 max with my 9500gt and 4670.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 18, 2009)

im starting to think he uses omega drivers :shadedshu


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 18, 2009)

9800gt is a tweaked 8800gt
so what quad and dual you thinking of getting?

if your getting an ati card the best option is like 4830-50-70-90 lol
if it was me id get a gtx260 tho

if you want cheap and cheerful 9800gt/8800gt is okay


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> im starting to think he uses omega drivers :shadedshu



I loved my omega and tweak force drivers but i didn't get a vary noticeable boost so i want back to normal Nvidia. I don't think thats the answer to his high fps


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> 9800gt is a tweaked 8800gt
> so what quad and dual you thinking of getting?
> 
> if your getting an ati card the best option is like 4830-50-70-90 lol
> ...



the point is that he uses cards without a power connectora and all those ati use at least one. he currently have the best from ati without power connector, so he must go like it or not with one of those for his quad.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I loved my omega and tweak force drivers but i didn't get a vary noticeable boost so i want back to normal Nvidia. I don't think thats the answer to his high fps



years ago tweaked drivers where the shit! but now nvidia makes so many beta and WHQL that they are not as good as before

i used to use the tweakforce drivers for nvidia


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 18, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> im starting to think he uses omega drivers :shadedshu


Using special drivers does not increase gaming performance. None of those modded drivers does a damn thing any better then the normal drivers, trust me. I use normal WHQL official drivers. I use the 190.38 for my 9500gt and sapphire's 9.9 drivers for my 4670. 



MilkyWay said:


> so what quad and dual you thinking of getting?


I already posted the link to the dual core. The quad core, something by Gateway. 



MilkyWay said:


> If your getting an ati card the best option is like 4830-50-70-90 lol
> if it was me id get a gtx260 tho


I thought everyone on this forum already knew that i do not buy cards that require power connectors 



LittleLizard said:


> the point is that he uses cards without a power connectora and all those ati use at least one. he currently have the best from ati without power connector, so he must go like it or not with one of those for his quad.



Hold up, the place where i shop for video cards now besides best buy has a wide range of cards, so i may find a cool ati card, who knows


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 19, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Using special drivers does not increase gaming performance. None of those modded drivers does a damn thing any better then the normal drivers, trust me. I use normal WHQL official drivers. I use the 190.38 for my 9500gt and sapphire's 9.9 drivers for my 4670. I thought everyone on this forum already knew that i do not buy cards that require power connectors



i know but if u want something better than a 4670 for your quad then u will have to buy one that requires.

Oh, and using special drivers IN FACT INCREASES PERFORMANCE, just that if u use them on newer cards it wont notice but, for example in my 6600gt i got an almost 12FPS increase in farcry 1 with a mod that pushes the engine to the limit.


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 19, 2009)

why not use a card with a power connector? most if not all new cards require one

all psu have connectors for it, im sure those crappy pre built include connections on their weak psu


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> why not use a card with a power connector? most if not all new cards require one
> 
> all psu have connectors for it, im sure those crappy pre built include connections on their weak psu



im sure they dont


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nowadays you can buy 9800GTs without PCIe power connectors and they will blow away the 9500GT.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 19, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Nowadays you can buy 9800GTs without PCIe power connectors and they will blow away the 9500GT.


Thats all good and well, but i am not replacing cards. I plan to have 2 pcie cards for 2 rigs. The 9800gt which i am buying next month will be used only for my quad core which i am buying later this year. My 9500GT and 4670 is being used for this single core and soon for the Dual core.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 19, 2009)

my only concern is if a 9800gt without power connector runs on a pcie 1.1 slot that he probably have. as far as i know it transmit less power than the pcie 2.0 so...

Can u link us to the new place u buy your video cards ?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 19, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> My only concern is if a 9800gt without power connector runs on a pcie 1.1 slot that he probably have. as far as i know it transmit less power than the pcie 2.0 so


My Galaxy 9500GT and Sapphire 4670 runs just fine, gaming is fine. So i am guessing the 9800gt will run just fine on a PCIEX16 slot too. 



LittleLizard said:


> Can u link us to the new place u buy your video cards ?



http://www.marketproshows.com/computershows/index.html

I bought the sapphire 4670 for only 70 bucks. Its a big computer show, they have all kinds computer cards for cheap prices. They also had that ICE 4670 , looks cool as hell, i was going to buy it, but i am sure it wouldn't have fit in my system. Suppose to be 30% cooler then my sapphire version tho.

Anyways, here is a video on how the show look(found it on youtube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5gZERHds4E

Its better to have cash. Because say a card cost 90 bucks, well if you have a credit card you have to pay the 90 + , however if you use cash, they take off 20 bucks from the product. I am going back once they update the show list.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 19, 2009)

u2konline said:


> My Galaxy 9500GT and Sapphire 4670 runs just fine, gaming is fine. So i am guessing the 9800gt will run just fine on a PCIEX16 slot too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your 9500gt and 4670 run fin on a 1.0 slot cause they run well under the 75W limit but originally, the 9800gt uses up to 120W and while the low power versions have lower vcore and use lower core speed it still may be something unstable with only 75W to rely onto. i would grab an El CHEAPO PSU with decent amps and then a normal 9800gt BUT i know you are not going to follow my advice so, whatever. Buy the 9800gt low power that u can. if its unstable... :S


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 19, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> your 9500gt and 4670 run fin on a 1.0 slot cause they run well under the 75W limit but originally, the 9800gt uses up to 120W and while the low power versions have lower vcore and use lower core speed it still may be something unstable with only 75W to rely onto. i would grab an El CHEAPO PSU with decent amps and then a normal 9800gt BUT i know you are not going to follow my advice so, whatever. Buy the 9800gt low power that u can. if its unstable... :S



THAT was his original plan littlelizard,he was going buy the low power version of the 9800GT,i've even gave him link to the low power version/Energy efficent/no power connector 9800GT in my post before.

The 4670 is the last card from ATI that doesn't use a power connector


----------

